# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  كم عمرك ؟؟من وين انت؟

## عفاف الهدى

السلام

هالمرة مشاركتي غير :rolleyes: 

حابة ان كل عضو يدخل يحط لينا من اي منطقة بالضبط هو وكم عمرة :huh: 

ليش  :huh: ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  :huh: حلو السؤال :

لأن مناطق القطيف وحدة وكل واحد اله قرايب او حبايب  في كدا منطقة ويمكن انكون

احنا جيران او زملاء او نتلاقى بمحض الصدفة في احتفال او عرس او لا سمح الله فاتحة

وحنا ما نعرف بعض بالشكل ..يمكن الصدفة تجمعنا ونسولف مع بعض  ووو ...وبعدين نكتشف ان حنا اخوة في هالمنتدى ..

عشان كدا لو انحط على الأقل من اي بلد حنا ونشوف بعدين احتمال لقاءنا مع بعض مثلا عند الحلاق 

للأعضاء وعند الحفافات للعضوات 

والعمر افضل لما نعرف عمر الكاتب لهذا الموضوع عشان تقييمن للموضوع يختلف اشوي من ناحية المدح وو

ما عليه قعدت اهدر واجد بس الخلاصة :wink: :

كم عمرك ؟ ومن اي منطقة انت" المنطقة ها مو القطيف وبس "؟

اني عن نفسي من السنابس وعمري 24  :embarrest:

----------


## ملكة الظلام

عليكم السلام 

ياهلا بيج اختي عفاف الهدى 

بالنسبه لي .. ( من البحرين ) .... ( منطقة المحرق )  


والعمر ( 20 ) سنه .. العمر كله لي ولج 

خيووو مجرد استفسار 

انتي من السنابس الي بالبحرين .. ام الي .. بالسعودية 


سلام

----------


## أسرار الليل

احم احم .. :embarrest: 
أسراروووه وصلت هنا  :toung: 
أني الصراحهـ العمر ما بقولهـ <<< عنودهـ حددددددددهاا  :wacko: 
لأن الصراحهـ لو اقول إليكم عمري يمكن يمكن تنصدموا << حشى حشى  :huh: 
لأن ما ادري يمكن تعتقدوا اني كبيرهـ او ما ادري كم تحطوا ليي عمري .. :rolleyes: 
لأن فيهـ بعض الناس يعتقدوا اني مثلا بعمر معين ولو قلت عمري كذا يستحقروا هذا اللي اشوفهـ من بعض الناااااس  :evil: 
بس المفروض إن يحطوا في بالهم الكبير كبير بعقلهـ مو بسنه !!  :noworry: 
انززين ادري دخلتكم في محاضره من محاضرات أسرارووه  :toung:  بس استحملوا هذرتي  :wink: 
المهــــــــــــم  :amuse: 
أني من العواااااميهـ  :bigsmile:  <<< شاقهـ الحلق الأخت 
وأختي أنتي من لسنااابس !!
ياهلا بأهالي السنابس وللهـ <<تمووت في شي اسمهـ السناابس  :embarrest:  بس ما ادري في البحرين او السعوديه  :huh:  
بس هنا او هناك ياهلا فيش  :bigsmile: 
تحيااااااااااااااتي ..
وسوري إذا طولت بهذرتي اللي ما تخلص  :embarrest:

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

أني أصلي من القلعة

وساكنه بالناصره

وعمري 21سنه

----------


## رونق

مشكورة ع الموضوع اختي


انا من العراق وساكنه بالنرويج 

عمري 22 سنه 

شكرا لكِ مرة ثانيه

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملكة الظلام

اهلا وسهلا بش خيو 

اسمش عجبني واجد

واني من سنابس السعودية

واشكر تفاعلش معاي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسرار الليل

هلا باهل العوامية 

خية ما علي ما ذكرت عمرش بس اني اعطيش 

15 يعني تحت العشرين 

واسعدني وجودش في صفحتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابتسامة حلوة

وانت اكيد حلوة خيو

والعمر كله لش وعقبال ما انشوفك عروس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا باهل العراق

هلا فيش خيو رونق

العمر كله 

و بما انش عضوه جديدة يا هلا وسهلا فيش بين اسرتش 

الجديدة وان شاء الله اتفيدي وتستفيدي وتستمتعي معانا في اسرتنا الحلوة

----------


## شذى الزهراء

هلا والله فيج ياعفاف تشرفنا بالغاليه ...

اني من احد قرى القطيف الصغيرة الحلوة ...

عمري توه صار عيد ميلادي يعني شفتوه (21) الله يسلمكم ويسلمني والجميع إن شاء الله ..

اخر العنقود ماتقولوا كبيرة ...

مشكورة يالغالية على الطرح ...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش خيو

اتصدقي عطيش نفس عمري او اكبر

يلا اني توه عيد ميلادي الشهر الي طاف 

يعني 23 وشهر ها ها

واني كمان اخر العنقود خية

شفتي الصدف

----------


## حكاية حب

إنـي عمري 16 سنه 
ووو من القطيف بالتحديد التــوبي
وكلش ماأتوقع احد معاي بالقريه
.. حكاايوه ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين حكاية حب

عطيتش هالعمر تقريبا او تحت العشرين

بس من التوبي ما توقعت 

و يا هلا وسهلا فيش خيو معانا

الناصرة جامعة كل شملنا

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*أنا من القديح ساكن في الناصرة* 
*عمري ( 20 )* 
*العمر كله لأعضاء المنتدى*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

العمر .. 15 نشكر الله لي الحين عايشه  :weird:  

من الاحسـاء بالتحديد  ((العمران)) >>> اتحدى احد يعرفها

مسكينه انا لحالي بالمنتدى ماعرف حــد تهي تهي :sad2: >>وحيـده بالمنتدى

----------


## حزن العمر

19 سنة وشهر وأسبوع  :wink: 
من سكان السنابس  :rolleyes: 
و الله يعطيكم العافية

تحيتي
حزن العمر

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أمــــــــــــــــــــــــا أنـــــــــــــا
العمر >>>>> توه اليوم السبت عيد ميلادي ودخلت 21 قولوا لي عيد ميلاد سعيد ....
المدينة >>>>> الأحســــــــــــاء من الدالـــــــــــوة ( قرية صغيرة بجانب جبل القارة )
وتشرفت بمعرفتكم

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

انا من الاحساء ****** وبالتحديد من المبرز ******
العمـــــــــــــــــر *****          23             ******
العمــــر كــــــلة ***** مشكورة هذا من ذوقك ****
ههههههههه

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

احم احم 
قديحية( أطيب ناس ) ________منيرية ( أكشخ ناس )_____ ناصرية ( أجدع ناس ) 
عمري بعمر الوردة الذبلانة 25

----------


## إبتسامة حلوه

تسلمي عفوفه غناااااااااااااااااااتي

أني متزوجه وعن قريب باصير أم

عقبال الصبايا والشباب

----------


## همسات وله

انااااا بحرانيه 
من البلاد القديم 
عمري من فوق 25 واقل من 30

يسلمو
تحيااااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأخ مرتضى محمد

والله عطيتك عمر اكبر

يالله العمر كله اخوي

المشاكسة 

بنت الاحساء

في جماعة من الأحساء كمان معانا 

والعمر كله لش والله يعطيش طولة العمر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حزن العمر 

اهلين خيو

ما قلتي من اي سنابس فيهم؟ البحرين ولا القطيف؟

اللؤلؤ المكنون

طلعتي حساوية عجل

لا وجنب جبل قارة عليكم بالعافية 

من زمان ما رحنا الأحساء

عين الحياة 

العمر كله في سني يعني قد بعض حنا

نوارة الدنيا

احلى الورود انتي خيو 

عقل واخلاق وفي ابهى حلة خيو

والعمر كله الش

ابتسامة حلوة

الله يقومش بالسلامة خيه

ونفرح بالكتكوت الي راح اتجيبيه لنا

همسات وله 

احلى عمر مديد وسعيد اتمناه من اعماق قلبي الى

اختي البحرينية هموسة

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*
*احمممممم احمممممم*
*انا من العراق من الجنوب واقامتي غالبا بلد علي ابن ابي طالب عليه السلام*
*ويمكن اني اكبر واحد فيكم الان المطروحين الحين بس همسه اني معاها متقلربين بالعمر او مساوين*
*29 سنه* 
*وعبالكم العمر كله اخوتي واخواتي*
*عفاف من وين اتجيبين هل الشغلات هاي*
*الله لايعابج اختي*
*شكرا لكي تحياتي لكي* 
*وشكرا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا شيخنا واستاذنا 

وانت فوق راسنا تاج 

صحيح انك مو اكبر من بكثير لكنك 

اعلم منا بكثير

مشكور اخوي عالمشاركة الحلوة

واهلا وسهلا بأهل العراق

----------


## غرام العاشقين

احـــــــــــــــم


اصلي من ( القديح )


ساكنه في ( الناصره )


عمري ( 20 ) توا كان عيد ميلادي الشهر اللي راح  :embarrest: 


يسلموو خيتوو


عفاف الهدى


الله يعطيك العافيه


تحياتي

----------


## تمثال أنسان

من عنيزه (باريس نجد)

توني داخل 25سنه....يعني لي على الكره الأرضيه ربع قرن

----------


## وعود

أ*ني أصلي من القطيف باب الشمال*
*وساكنه تركيا 
وعمري 19سنه*

----------


## دمعة قلم

اما انا بصراحه كميل شكو ماكو آني مثل غاتي كميل آني او انا من الخويلدية من دار الخلد وعمري بصراحه مثل عمر كميل بس يعني احس انكم ما شاء الله عليكم ما اقرن نفسي بكم عقل ووعي فكري 

الله يحفظكم يارب 

ومشكوره خيا على الموضوع الرائع 

تحياتي لكي دمتي بود أخوك دمعة قلم

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

كل عام وانت بألف خير  خيووه اللؤلؤ المكنون
انـــي .. عواامية .. عمري 24 و4 شهور و12 يووم 
والعمر كله في طاعة الرحمن ان شااء الله .. للجميع .
يسلمووو عفااااف ..

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

القطيف-البحر
26 سنة
تسلللللللمي

----------


## أسير الحرمان

أنا من منطقة الأحساء- قرية الدالوة 
 العمر 17 سنة العمر كله للجميع

----------


## سمراء

*العمر 15*
*من البحرين " السنابس "*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلم لي كل من شارك معانا وعطانا عمره وبلده 

وفي النهاية كلنا اخوان وتجمعنا هالأسرة المتواضعة

----------


## Hussain.T

من سنابس
 عمري 14

----------


## سجينة الآهات

مررراحب
أما أني ما بقول عمري لأني نفس عمر أسراروه <<<<<<<< بتذبحني 
ولا بتصدقونا فعلا عمري أني وأسرار الليل 
وأني من العوامية 

سجينة الآهات

----------


## جــــــود

ا لعمر  20

من القديح

تسلمين غلاتي

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

انا من الاحساء بلد الخيرات 
وعمري000000000000000 ماتحسدوني وتقولون كبيره 
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7
7

----------


## ام عبدالله 111

عمري بصراحه 28 سنه 
واسفه على الغلط

----------


## دلع بنت

السلام 
أني من الناصره ج
عمري 22سنة

مشكوره عالموضوع حلو

تحياتي

----------


## دانة الشوق

مرااااااااااااااحب

أنا عمري 21 سنة  ... العمر كله إن شاء الله

مكاني الأحساء

مشكورين على الموضوع اللي راح نتعرف على بعض عن طريقه

لاعدمنا تواجدك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بكل الأخوان الي شاركوا معنا 

شفتوا كدا بنعرف نتعامل مع بعض على حسب العمر

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

هلا وغلا بخواتي واخواني 
اني مو مهم اقول اليكم كم عمري 
بس في نهاية العشرينات
لان العمر ما يهمني في شيء مثل ماقالت خيتو اسرار كل ما احد يشوفني 
ويعرف عمري ما يصدقني فاحسن الواحد ما يقول يفكرو نكذب عليهم او نسخر
لكن اني من اصلي القطيف بس ما ادري كوكتيل اهلي وجدودي من باب الشمال
واني انولدت في المدني ولكني ساكنة في المنيرة قلت اليكم بالتفصيل بعد ويش تبغو
تحيااااتي
على فكرة عفاف اني صاحباتي اغلبهم من السانبس واموت فيهم اكيد انتي حبابة مثلهم

----------


## لحظة خجل

*هاي كيفكم اه*
*اقصد السلام عليكم كيفكم اخواني الا عضاء* 
*اشكر عفاف الهدى على الموضوع الشيق*
*اني من القطيف تخصيص القديح عمري 11 سنة اتمنى انكم قبلتموني بعد ما عرفتو اني من وين*
*تقبلي مروري اختي عفاف الهدى*

*تحياتي الي تتمنى انكم تتقبلوها بعد ما عرفتم عمرها لحظة خجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفراشة الحائرة

هل بيش وبككتيلش خيو

حنا كمان اهلنا في المنيرة

ويسلم لي ذوقش 

يعني يمكن نتلاقى يوم من الأيام في شي مكان صح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لحظة خجل

اهلين حبوبة 

حنا اكيد بنتقبلش ومتقبلينش من زمان خيو

والعمر كله الش 
يلا عندش بنوتات حلوين في نفس عمرش معانا هنا 

اتعرفوا على بعض وصيروا اصحاب 

عندش غفران 

وبنت اخوي الحلوة الفراش الفاطمي

ونتمنى من الله يوفقكم الى ما فيه صلاحكم

----------


## Princess

:rolleyes:  سلامووو
فكره حلوه خيتو

اني 21 سنه
من ام الحمام .. القطيف..

يسلموو 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العمر كله امورة

وعاشوا اهل ام الحمام

----------


## قمر سيهات

مشكورة ع الموضوع اختي


انا من القطيف - عنك - حي العليوات
ساكن في سيهات حي الخصاب


عمري 17 سنه 

شكرا لكِ مرة ثانيه

تحياتي لكِ
اخوكي شمعة عنك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا في اهل سيهات

العمر كله اخوي

----------


## بائعة الورد

أما أنا وبكل فخر من الأحساء
حساويه
أما العمر ..........سر(ماراح أعلم)
للخصوصية
وألف شكر لاختي عفاف الهدى
بس أصراحه في كثير من الاحساء
وألف تحية لأحلى أعضاء

----------


## أمل الظهور

فكره روعه خيتوو 


أنا من قرى الأحساء ...لكن سكنت في احياء المبرز  ...


ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكني ....


مقيمه بالرياض  :wacko: <<<مابقى مكان ماسكنته هالبنت  :bigsmile: 


وعمري 24 سنه ..


تشكراتي لك خيتوو 

ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khozam

السلام عليكم جميعا

اولا قبل كل شئ
اهدي شكر ((((واجد واجد واجد)))))

الى اختي السوبر الف الف الف مليون
 ممــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيز 

الاخت عفاف الهدى

على ها الفكرة الرائعة واجد واجد واجد

احس ان اعضاء المنتدى تقربو لبعض اكثر من الاول بواجد

وان الكل يحس بقرب الثاني حتى ولو اختلفت الاعمار 

وهذا يعطي الكل مزيد من الابداع والتميز

 لان كلما زاد القرب بين الناس زال حاجز الذي يمنع الشخص من الابداع

ما اطول عليكم 

انا من القلعة 

وساكن في حي البستان

وعمري 24 سنة العمر
 كلة لكم انتم اخواني واخواتي

----------


## zoheir

أنا أسمي (زهير) من قرية (التوبي) انا. وعمري 30 سنه واحب الخير ليجميع المنتدى ودمتم بود أخوكم زهير.

----------


## نور الهدى

ول عليكم يا حبكم للفضايح


هههههههههههه

امزح طبعا في البداة قلت ما برد

بس الحين اقول الحشر مع الناس عيد


من النويدرات البحرين

عمري اصغر من اختي همسات بسنتين دام انها ما قالت هي كم تقريبا ما بقول

ههههههههههه تالي تذبحني

----------


## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*  
*المرقب العام وصل وسوفه بخبركم بعمره ومكان سكنة* 

*العمر لا يتجاور الخمسة والعشرين*  

*مكان اقامتي في قلوب كل من يعزني واعزة*  

*تحياتي*  
*المراقب العام*

----------


## القصيمي

هههههههههههه
المرأه تخبرك عن عمرها حتى تصل سن الثلاثين ثم تستمر على هذا العمر حتى تموت
بالنسبه لعمري ان كانت الاعمار تحسب بلحظات السعاده فكتبوا على قبرى مات قبل ان يولد :
القصيمي مات
قبل يبعث للحياة
يا زمن مليان اه ه 
يا زمن كلك آهآآآت 
بالنسبه لسكني اسكن في بريده عاصمة القصيم
يعني الي يحب سكري القصيم او اخلاص القصيم او كليجا مستعد اخدمه من عيوني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بائعة الورد

والله الحساوية كثير معانا 
هلا وسهلا  فيش خية
اشقد كان عمرك 

امل الظهور
هلا باهل المبرز

طلعتي قدي خية

الحبيب44

مشكور على الكلام الحلو
وانت كمان قدي ما توقعت ابد

زهير 

هلا باهل التوبي
العمر كله لك اخوي

نور الهدى

هلا فيش بدون ما نعرف عمرش 
اعرف ان عمرش موقف على 14 مو راضي يزيد
ها ها..امزح

القلب المكسور
احلى مكان اقامة عنك 
والله اتوقعتك فوق الثلاثين
اتشرف بوجودك في صفحتي المتواضعة

القصيمي

ليش اليأس اخوي

----------


## بو كوثر

شكرا لكي ابنتي على هذا الحبل الذي سوف
 يشدنا اكثر لبعضنا واتمنى ان لانتحسس من بعض
  الامور  وفي الحقيقة ضهرة لي بعض العنا وين مفا جئة  

أنا من الطين وراسي امعلق ابنخله
                يهزها الماي واتساقط ثمرها الحب
واسمي صفحة اسنيني على شكله
                أعود وأستوي من وين عفوي الطب
وانا العمران بيتي واحلم ابشتله
               نبتت بالقلب والروح ليها اتدب
 وانا مكي اشوف الليل من حمله
                 على انجوم السما مصلوب ما يكذب
عقدين وبعد عقدين من مثله
                  طويت وبعدي أتر يا الفجر يطرب
   مكي الشو مري    36 سنه  
  الاحساء  العمران    ابو ثور    تحت الجبل اشوي

وفقكم الله لكل خير واابعد عنكم الشرور

  خا دمكم بو كوثر                      ابتسم تسعد

----------


## نجمة الاحساء

انا من الاحساء((القارة))عمري 15

مشكورة حبيبتي ع المووووضوع
المشاكسه انا اعرف العمران هع هع

تحياتي
نجووووووووووومة

----------


## علي البحراني

الاخت الكريمة عفاف الهدى ثبتك الله على ولاية أهل الورى(ع)...

يقال:

لاتسأل المرأة كم عمرك!!!

ولاتسأل الرجل كم عندك!!!

العمر:19 ونص

قرية الدراز /البحرين

مع محبتي:
علي البحراني

----------


## ومضة امل

يسلموو غاليتي على الموضوع الحلو

اني عمري 20 سنه وثلاثة أشهر تقريبا 
ساكنه في مدينة حمد - مملكة البحرين (طبعا البحرين والسعوديه خوات  :wink: )

----------


## زهـور

*مشكورة اختي على موضوعك*

*عمري 19 سنة* 

*وساكنه في القطيف الناصرة*

----------


## سرمد الليل

مساء الخير والنور والنوير 
 لآني قا عده في الليل 

اولا احب اشكر اختي عفا ف الهدى على الا فكا ر المذهله *بصرا حه صار لي غا يبه عن الشبكه 
الرا ئعه من زما ن والحين رجعت 
ما اطول عليكم اكتب من وين وكم عمري لا تذبحوني 
اني قطيفيه وافتخر ورا فعه الرا س 
لابسه لبا س العز والفخر والشيمه والنبرا س
من وا حة القطيف اللي تها بها كل النا س 
را فعه را ية علي وفيها أصير اعز النا س*
 عمري17 سنه اعذروني اذا طولت عليكم اختكم سرمد الليل :embarrest:

----------


## عاشق الصادق

السلام 

الف شكر لك اختي الفاضلة عفاف الهدى 

بالنسبه لي .. ( من الأحساء ) .... ( منطقة العمران ) 


والعمر ( 23 ) سنه .. العمر كله للجميع 

دمتم بالف خير

----------


## روائع القصص

احم احم 
اني عمري*15 سنة

ومن القطيف طبعا بس من اهل الربيعية

وبصراحة ما اتوقع ان في لحد من الربيعية غيري

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بو كوثر 

اهلين بالشاعر 

طلعت حساوي عجل 

العمر كله عمو بو كوثر

نجمة الحسا 

اهلين العمر كله

والجماعة اغلبهم حساوية الي معانا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

علي البحراني

والله عطيتك عمر اكبر 

باين عليك شاب مثقف وعقلك يوزن بلد

لا وبحريني اتوقتك قطيفي 

هلا فيك بينا اخوي الكريم

ومضة امل

هلا ببنت العشرين العمر كله خية

وصدقتي السعودية والبحرين خوات

وهلا بالبحارنة في بلدهم الثاني

زهور

العمر كله خيو وهلا باهل الناصرة

سرمد الليل

هلا ببنات الثنوي العمر كله 

والله يعطيش العافية 

عاشق الصادق

هلا اخوي 
طلعت قدي يالحساوي 
هلا فيك عضو جديد بينا وننتظر مشاركاتك


نورتوا صفحتي يا احلى اسرة

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مشكورة  عمتي على الموضوع انا بانسبة

لي عمري 11سنة وساكنة وياش في البيت 


 :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا ببنت اخوي

اشوى معاي احد من السنابس

----------


## علي البحراني

> علي البحراني
> 
> والله عطيتك عمر اكبر 
> 
> باين عليك شاب مثقف وعقلك يوزن بلد
> 
> لا وبحريني اتوقتك قطيفي 
> 
> هلا فيك بينا اخوي الكريم



الاخت الكريمة عفاف الهدى:

شكرا جزيلا على الاطراء الذي لا أستحقه أبدا ،

و أن كنت أستحق قليلا منه فهو مبالغ به كثيرا :embarrest: ...

وفي الواقع يا أخت عفاف الهدى لافرق بين البحراني و القطيفي الا التقوى...

وعلى فكرة القطيفيين بعد ايسمونهم (بحرانه) :bigsmile: ...

تحياتي:

علي البحراني

----------


## مريم المقدسة

انى من الخويلدية وعمرى 28

----------


## عفاف الهدى

علي البحراني

اهلا وسهلا فيك

مرة ثانية اخو مثقف وواعي

مريم المقدسة 

العمر كله لش خية

وهلا بأهل الخويلدية

اسمش حلو جميل عجبني

----------


## شوق الربيع

احم احم 

مشكووره على الموضوع 

وكلهم العمر كله الاعضاء المنتدي

انا من القطيف ساكنه حي الرابعه

بس مااحد حي الرابعه

قبل يومين وعمري 24


تحياااااتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اني من مدينة القطيف قرية القديح
وعمري 23 سنه

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

الاخت عفاف الهدى

على ها الفكرة الرائعة واجد واجد واجد

احس ان اعضاء المنتدى تقربو لبعض اكثر من الاول بواجد

وان الكل يحس بقرب الثاني حتى ولو اختلفت الاعمار 

وهذا يعطي الكل مزيد من الابداع والتميز

لان كلما زاد القرب بين الناس زال حاجز الذي يمنع الشخص من الابداع

ما اطول عليكم 

انا من القطيف
وساكن في حي الدوبج عرفتو لو لا جنب مستوصف الامل
وعمري 30 سنة العمر
كلة لكم انتم اخواني واخواتي
ان شاالله نكون كلنا مجموعه وحده متعاونين 
على الخير والله يحفظنا ويحرسنا ويسهل علينا جميعا
تحياتي اخوكم/فضول

----------


## LUCKY

انــــــ عوامـــي ــــا
و عمري 25 سنه 
و اتمنى للجميع عمر مديد في طاعه الرحمن و اتباع محمد و ال محمد  
و اشكرك اختي عفاف على الموضوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شوق الربيع

دنيا الأحلام 
فضول
لوكي

العمر كله ليكم ان شاء الله

وكلنا اخوان وحبايب

ومشكورين لمروركم معانا

----------


## دموع جارفه

اني عمري 15 سنه 
من القطيف ـ العواميه 
مشكوره على الموضوع الحلو تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بالدموع الجارفة

العمر كله خية

وان شاء الله انشوف ابداعاتش عن قريب

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشاللله فضيح
تتابع بصمت

----------


## لهلو

بالنسبة ليي اني من صفوى 
ومتزوجة في القطييف >>>>>وحيدة واعليي 
وعمري 19

----------


## دموع جارفه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يعينك ان شاء الله نشوف البيبي
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لحن الوفاء

هلا وسهلا فيش

بس ليش بصمت؟
نورينا عالأقل انتي من وين

لهلو

هلا وسهلا فيش 

العمر كله 

ان شاء تكسري وحدتش ببنوتة اصغيره يا رب

وكل ما حسيت بالوحدة عندش اهلش في الشبكة ما يقصرون

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

احم احم احم
افسحوا الطريق
دموع وصلت بعد غياب مديد
والله العالم كم يوم بتجي وكم اسبوع بتغيب
يلا افسحوا

صباااااااااااااااااااااااح الخيرات والليرااات
ها كيف صباحكم مع اليوم؟
ان شاء الله يبتدي بخير على الجميع

امممم
شفت من قريتي عضوين فماراح اقولكم انا من وين دورهم وبتعرفون<<لعانه على اصول :wink: 

بس ولا تزعلوا بقول انا من الخويلديه اللي جنب التوبي والجاروديه
دليتوها ولا بعد
عمري 23 سنه  بس من غير العمر كله

يسلموا عفوف على هالموضوع
ادري قرقرت واايد بس عندي طاقه للكلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين دمعة

العمر كله 

طلعتي قدي خيو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أمممممممم ساكنة بسيهات*
*بس ماني سيهاتية 100 %*
*أمي سيهاتية*
*أبوي قطيفي*
*والعمر 25 سنه >>>>>> عجوزتكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العمر كله خيو

دموع لا تنام

اني صحيح عطيتش عمر اكبر

لكنش وردة وتوش تتفتحي يالقمر

واهلا وسهلا فيش

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

العمر كله محروسه من عين البشر

متباركين جميعا بعيد الولايه

----------


## شاري الطيب

من القديح 
وارحب بالجميع بس عمري كبير اشوي

----------


## سيناريو

*بالضبط عمري 21 و 3 شهور وثلاث أسابيع  يعني دخلت 22>>> كل عام واني بخير*


*مولوده في دارين وأصلي سنابسي* 
* ساكنين جيران المنتدى شوي ورا البحر في اللفه هههههههه خوووش وصف*
*يسلمو عفاف*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

انا حساويه من العمران جارة ابونا ابو كوثر 

لكن عايشه  في الخبر 

عمري 22 سنه

----------


## روح الرومنسية

عمري 16 سنة ... العمر كله في طاعة الرحمن .. ان شاء الله
من سكاااان العوامية .,,, قـــــــــــــــــــــرب ......................

----------


## همسة ألم

أنا عمري 16 سنة والله يطول بعمري إن شاء الله  
أنا من المجدية 
و أنا عندي نسايب في السنابس  الي في السعودية 
(شبل الطفوف _الامع _ و عاشق العسكري ) 
وأتشرف أكون نسايبكم أعضاء الناصرة (في الإسلام ) :)

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

عمري 16

من النويدرات البحرين  بس ساكنه بمدينة حمد


تقبلي مروري

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*واااااااااااو واااااااااااااو* 
*ماتوقعت الي في المنتدى دي اعماااااارهم صج فضااااايح*

----------


## منى الروح24

السلام مشكوره اختي عفاف الهدى على الموضوع الحلو
بجد كشفتي المستور هههههههههههههههههههه
اني من عمرش 
عمري 24 من العواميه الحبيبه
اشوه طلعوا وياي عواميين واجد
هههههههههههه
كلنا اخوه في الأسلام ماكو فرق

----------


## حواء الحوريه

موضوعك حلو اخت عفاف وانا معاك يامشاكسه الاصل من الاحساء بس الاقامه مغتربه وضمن اخر العنقود وشكلك اخت عفاف بتجمعي اخر العنقود  بهاي المكان والحياه من غيركم سلطه ككككككككككك الظاهر اني خرجت عن الموضوع  تقبلو مروري ونضمامي ليكوم

----------


## الليل الممزق

انا عمري 21 و6 شهور
من الاحساء مقيم في الرياض

----------


## منى الروح24

السلام 
وين باقي الاعضاء 
وين الناس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شاري الطيب

العمر كله والكبر مو عيب

سيناريو

واخيرا اعترفتي من سنابس بعد

والله شكيت فيش من البلد بس عطيش عمر اكبر 

ليالي الخبر

اهلين حبيبتي العمر كله

والله الش الفخر اتكوني جارة شاعرنا بو كوثر

بس سر لا تزعلي مني كنت افتكرش سنية 

روح الرومنسية 

هلا باهل العوامية العمر كله حبيبتي

همسة الم 

الحين عرفة العيلة تبعك بس انت البنت ولا الصبي 

واني كمان من عيلة شبل الطفوف واللامع طلعنا قرايب اظن

ونة حزن

هلا باهل البحرين

ما شاء الله عليش في فترة بسيطة اثبتي وجودش

المشاكسة

اهمشي طلعة قيمة موضوعي ها 

منى الروح

هلا وسهلا بالي في عمري عمر الزهور

حواء الحورية

اهلا وسهلا بآخر العنقود بس ما قلتي لنا كم عمرش

الليل الممزق

ابد ما توقعتك في هالسن ما شاء الله عليك عقلك فوق سنك

منى الروح

واني معاش وين باقي الأعضاء


اشكركم جميع على دخولكم صفحتي

----------


## ملكة الغرام

مررراحب
أما أني ما بقول عمري لأني نفس عمر أسراروه <<<<<<<< بتذبحني 
ولا بتصدقونا فعلا عمري أني وأسرار الليل وسجينة الآهات
وأني من العوامية

----------


## w_alwaheed

المنيره 



22



السعوديه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملكة الغرام 

ياهلا وسهلا بأهل العوامية

الوحيد

العمر كله

----------


## مشتاقه لكربلاء

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اللهم صلًّ على محمد وآل محمد
  عمري وطول الله أعماركم يارب  :embarrest: 
19سنه وشهر وسبعه ايام على ما اعتقد 

ومن العوووو^_^ووواميه :cool:  :bigsmile: 

موضوع رائع أختي عفاف الهدى ماشاء الله على ابداعك  :toung:  :wink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العمر كله يالمشتاقة 

والله يوصنا وياش لكربلا

----------


## عاشق الحرية

عمري 24

من الحلة البحرين << بحراني >>


ونسألكم الدعاء

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بالعاشق

والله وطلعت في عمري يالبحريني

يا هلا وسهلا فيك بين اهلك وناسك

----------


## نور الرضا

أني عمري 14 سنة

وأني من السعودية من بلدة القطيف 

تحياتي وسلامي 

نورالرضا

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم جميعا
اني وحدة صفوانية وما في صفافنة وايد هنا
أما العمر ما راح اقول لاني استحي
في ناس وايد اصغر مني وعندهم معلومات وثقافة ما شاء الله اكثر مني
بس اني فوق 20
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نور الرضا 

هلا فيش بنوتتنا الحلوة

اسمش واجد حليو

ايلول

العمر مو مقياس خيو

وانت كلك ثقافة بس انت اعطي نفسش مجال للإبداع وراح تبدعي

----------


## شفايف وردية

اني شفايف من القطيف الشريعة

الحين ساكنة بسنابس مع عفاف الهدى حماتي

عمري 21

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*وانا كم تعطوني عمر ومن وين تعطوني*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

تشرفنا بي معرفة هذه الكوكبه الجميله

لاخلا ولاعدم.........

----------


## soosah2

انا كم تعطوني هههه استهبل 

اخاف اقول تقوموا ما تكلموني هههه 

مو تقولوا صغيرة من البداية ما نكلمها بس فيه واااااجد قدي اللي يسمع مئة خخخخ 

انا عمري 15 سنة وقريب ادخل الـ 16 ادعوا لي هههههه  :toung: 

اما انا فشفت وحدة بس معاي من نفس القرية بس ما باعلم بس باقول انا من القطيف 

تقبلوا مروري

----------


## إيلاف

إيـــــــلاف .،،
عواميهـ من سكان الناصرهـ ..
عمري 18 سنة و9 شهور و3 أيـــ ــ ـــام :)

تسلمي خيه ع الطرح ..
يعطيكِ ربي العافيهـ ..

تحياتي .،،

----------


## روائع القصص

اجل شقول اني


ما اتوقع ان في احد بعد يعرفني

المهم:

عمري: 15

وساكنة في القطيف وبالتحديد الربيعية

تسلمي

----------


## وردة البستان

هلا فيكم 

انا من ضواحي القطيف

كنيتي ام امجاد

عمري 25

وسلامتكم

----------


## اسير الضلام

انا من القديح
ساكن بالناصرة(ب)
 وعمررررررررري
 15سنة

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلموو  عفاف الهدى  والعمر كل يارب

اما اني عمري 13 احم احم صرت بنتكم الي في المنتدى >> مسكينه اصغر وحده تهي تهي

اسكن في ام الجزم قرب مياس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بالشفايف

امير 
اني اعطيك 29 سنة

فضول

اي والله اتشرفنا بمعرفة اهل الخير

اهلا بالسوسة 

العمر كله حبابه
ايلاف

اهلا باهل العوامية

من عمرش يعني انت في ثالث ثانوي الله يوفقش الى الي فيه خير الش

روائع القصص

هلا ببنات الربيعية 
لا غناتي معاش واحد فاضي من الربيعية

هلا بام امجاد معانا
اسير الضلام
هلا بالنواصر والقداحة

الأمل البعيد

هلا فيش حبوبة ابد ما عطيتش هالعمر

 العمر كله لش غناتي

بس  مو انت اصغر وحدة في بنات سادس تقريبا ثلاث
الفراش الفاطمي
غفران 
لحظة خجل 
واللامع كمان في سادس 

الله يجمعنا معاكم بالخير

----------


## al7nona

اني عمري امم 20 

او من البحرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بأهالي البحرين 

العمر كله

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*وانا خيتوو عفاف كبرتيني* 


*عمري ياطويلة العمر 23*

*ومن سكان الناصرة بس عوامي* 


*والعمر كل يا رواتد الناصره واعضائه ومشرفيه* 

*عساكم على القوة يارب* 

*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله عليك 

عقلك اكبر من سنك

طلعت في سني ها 

يلا ما عليه سامحني 

بس نضجك وافكارك واسلوبك

يدل على انك اكبر

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*اي طلعت في سنش خيتووو* 

*يسلموووا ولعمر كله يارب ويخليك* 

*من طيبك و الله* 

*عساش على القوة يارب* 

*أخوك* 
*أمير العاشقين*

----------


## عاشقـة الحسيـن

*السلام عليكم..,,*


*شكراً لكِ أخيتي عالموضوع الجميل.,,,*


*اني عراقيه وعمري 21 سنه*


*تحياتي لكم.....*

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

السلام
انا من قارة اسيا والله انا ما اكذب
ههههههههه
انا من الاحساء وعمري 16 سنه وبس

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاشقة الحسين

هلا بأهل العراق

معانا كميل الفضلي كمان عراقي

العمر كله حبابة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموع الأكرف 

هلا باهل الحسا

العمر كله

وفعلا الأكرف رمز يستحق ان نحن ناخذه قدوة لنا

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

هلا فيش يا ختي مشكوره على ترحيبش بي 
الله يعطيش العافيه

----------


## فجر الليالي

فجر الليالي             عمري 16 سنه        من الاحســـــــــــــــــــــــــاء      مقيمه بالرياض

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

مغرورة عمري 14سنة من العوامية

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلا بعفااف الهدى



اما اني عمري 10 باقي اذا جا 26 ذو القعده اكمل 11 ههههههه 111



ومن عواااميتي القمر

----------


## ليالي الخبر

ليالي الخبر

اهلين حبيبتي العمر كله

والله الش الفخر اتكوني جارة شاعرنا بو كوثر

بس سر لا تزعلي مني كنت افتكرش سنية 



*عفاف الهدى*

لا  اختي لاانا شيعيه

----------


## BOMBONA

:amuse: 

.. السلام عليكم ..

اني من سنابس ( السعوديه ) وعمري 21 سنه

----------


## mrboch

القديح ساكن في الناصره

عمري (18)

----------


## مريم المقدسة

انى من الخويلدية وعمرى 29 سنة 
تسلمى خيتو

----------


## احلى شهد

...


اممم يعني لازم  :rolleyes:  يـــالله.. ترى كنت ماباقول بس فيه نــاس شجعووني.. :bigsmile: 

عمــري 14 .. :amuse:  العمر كــــــــله يارب..

ومن سكـــان الحلة ((الســـــــــعودية)),...

وفي ليي اقـــارب كثير بالمنتدى... :cool:  بس ماباقول منهم. :toung: ..

والله يطـــــــــــول باعماركم,, ويديمكم ذخر..

يسلموا خيوووووه .على المووضوع...

تحياتووو.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فجر الليالي 

الله يعطيش العافية

العمر كله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مغرورة

ليش مغرورة غناتي ؟؟

يلا العمر كله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اسيرة شوق

ما شاء الله ما شاء الله

يعني انت اصغر وحدة ليما الحين

العمر كله غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بليالي 

ان شاء الله مافي زعل بينا

بس وينش من زمان ما شفنا طلتش الحلوة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بنبونة 
هلا هلا فيش 

يعني احنا من منطقة وحدة وكمان سيناريو سنابسية 

بس ياليت اعرف من اي جهة في سنابس 

يمكن نطلع جيران وحنا ما ندري

العمر كله للبنبونة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بالمربوش

العمر كله

وشد الهمة في المذاكرة 

وخلي الربشة اشوي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مريم المقدسة 

اسمش مرة مميز 

ومن شفته 
حبيت اتعرف على صاحبته
العمر كله خيو

وان شاء الله تستانسي معانا بين اسرتنا اسرة شبكة الناصرة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا ببنات الحلة 

واني عندي معارف في الحلة

والله يبنات 14 انتو اكثر فئة في منتدانا

يعني لا تستحوا من كتابة اعماركم

----------


## حورالعين666

السلام عليكم 
اني عمري 21  ومن التوبي وساكنه في الخامسه   

السعوديه 

الله يعطيك العافيه عفاف الهدى 
وفقك الباري

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*ياحبكم للفضايح ههههههههههههه*

*بس من جد ماتوقعت في ناس من عمر 11سنة* 
*والا لفت انتباهي زود اثنين ماكنت اتوقع هذي اعمارهم*
*شبل الطفولة*
*الامل البعيد*
*صدق ماتوقعت اتوقعتهم فوق العشرين*
*المهم والاهم العمر كله الى اعضاء المنتدى المميز* 

*بنسبة اليي شكلي مافي الا انا وياكم من منطقتنا خخ*
*انا من!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(العاصمة)الاهي الدخل المحدود الا في القطيف مو الا في سيهات او الاحساء او المدينة* 
*لالالا الا في القطيف صوب مخطط الشاطي له الا فيه المجمع مادري دليتو لو بعدكم على جان اتجو تتغذو خخخ بس كل واحد يجيب غذاه وياه ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جريح <<<<<<صاير يستظرف الرجال خخخ*
*عمري ياعمري مادري كم تتوقعو شكلك تتوقعوني شايب او صغير مايندرى بعد*
*زين بقول اليكم عمري بالميلادي 24سنةوشهرين 29يوم ههههههههه بالتفصل* 
*وبالهجري 24سنة و10اشهر و25يوم* 
*تبغو بعد الساعات هههه*
*ياحبكم للفضايح*
*باقي اتنزلو موضوع الا متزوج يعترف خخخخخ* 
*يسلمو خية عفاف على الطرح الراقي*

----------


## وردة حلاوية

السلم عليكم ...
اني عمري 31 العمر كل لي ولكم يارب ....
اني من سكان الحلة السعودية ...
واني الي اقارب  كثيرررررررررررررررررررررررررر بهدة المنتدي .....

----------


## BOMBONA

عفاف الهدى

ياهلا فيش اكثر

اممم اني ساكنه في غرب سنابس  :bigsmile: 

تسلمي غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جريح الروح 

دلينا دلينا جنب بيت اختي عفر

العمر كله ترى احنا في نفس السن يا خوي

وردة حلاوية

اسمش يدل انش بنوتة اصغيرونة ما تعدت 15 

العمر كله غناتي

وهلا فيش وفي اهل الحلة

بنبونة

هلا فيش 

اني من شمال سنابس

----------


## شمعة الوادي

شكرا اختي على الموضوع
يسلموووووووووووووو
اني من العواميه 
وعمري 21 سنه
وادعلي بالتوفيق في دراستي

وحابة تكون عندي صديقة في المنتدى
        تسلمي اختي
                                   تحياتي شمعة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شمعة الوادي

هلا فيش يالغالية 

العمر كله

وكلنا اصحاب وحبايب ان شاء الله

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

عمـــــــــــــــــــــــ ( 24 ) ــــــــــــــــري ,, من المــــــــــــ المنـــــــــــورة ــــــــــدينــــــــــــــــــة

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يلا أختي عفاف في نااااس واااااجد ماجاو يعترفون لنا
كبريـــــاء شكلها ماتبي تعترف

شمعة الوادي 
أنتي نفس عمري وشكلش تدرسين في الكلية
أنا بعد في كلية الآداب بالدمام
تشرفنا غنــــــــــاتي
أنا ساكنه في الخبر بس لاتفكر عفاف أني سنيه خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## أنوار المهدي

تسلمي عاموضوع أخت عفاف الهدى...
أني من الربيعية وعمري 18 سنة...

----------


## looovely

هلا عفاف الهدى  مشكووووووره على الموضوع  
                       انا من الشرريعه بس ساكنه في..........
                        عفر ما باقول ههههههههههههه .. بس عمري 22 
                  وادا بغيتي تجني عاد باقول لش وين ساكنه وراح استقبلش  
              استقباااااااااااااااااال حاااااااااااااااااااار تقبلي تحيــــــــــاتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لؤلؤة الحجاز

من مدينة الرسول ..يا هلا يا هلا بأهل يثرب

والعمر كله لش يالحبابة

اللؤلؤ المكنون

هلا هلا باهل الخبر 

لا غناتي ما بافكر انش سنية لأني تعودت عليش وعرفت مواضيعش

والله يرزقش داك الولد الي الله مدخرنه الى وقته المعلوم يا رب

انوار المهدي

هلا هلا باهل الربيعية جيران اهل السنابس

العمر كله غناتي

لوفلي

هلا فيش خيه وبكيفش اذا ما بتخبرينا 

بس العشا استحملي حنا كلنا معزومين مو بس اني 

ها ها.. امزح

----------


## شمعة الوادي

مشكورين وتسلموا ويعطيكم الف عافيه


 ودي اتكلم معاكم كلكم وتكون حبيابي واصدقائي بالتوفيق لكم جميعا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شمعة الوادي 

كلنا حبايب وخوات واخوان 

وما في فرق ولا طلب بينا 

انتين في اسرة شبكة الناصرة

يعني بين اهلش وناسش

----------


## عبرات مخنوقة

أنا عمري 23وساكنه بالسنابس السعوديه 
تحياااااااااااااااااااتي للجميع

----------


## عبرات مخنوقة

يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ
كبرت نفسي ههههههههههههه
عمري 21 سنه 
ّ
ّ
ّ
ّ
ّ
ّ
ّ
ّ
ّ
ّ
أحد ينسى عمره 
ّ
ّ
ّ
أستغفر الله الظاهر يوم أكتب كنت نعساآآآآآنه
أعذروني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بالعبرات المخنوقة

تراش من سنابسنا

من وين بالضبط ممكن انكون جيران 

حددي ليي المنطقة  

والعمر كله لش خيو

----------


## نصرالله

اهلاوالله
 :rolleyes: السلام عليكم 
 :rolleyes: 
أنا من الإحساء – الهفوف وساكن بالجيل الصناعية

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

السلام عليكم جميعا

شكلي أني موجوده في منطقه نادره    هههههههههههههه                                                      لأن مافي أحد منها أني من  القطيف(تاروت)
وعمري أممممممم 24 سنه

مشكوره يالغاليه عفاف الهدى ودمتي في رعاية الإله

                                                    تحياتي ...نسيم الذكريات...

----------


## ايات الروح

عمري 26 واسكن الناصرة

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

اما انا من منطقه الاحساء
وعمري 24 
ويسلمووووووووو اختي

----------


## solav

عمري (14)
من الاحساء (العمران الغاليه)
عشتي عشتي يالاحساء عشتي

----------


## soosah2

اجل يبي لنا نفتح موضوع كل واحد يشوف اللي قده ويكلمهم بس عن جد ما توقعت الاعمار

الكل اعطيه اكبر من عمره
العمر كله ان شاء الله 
بس لي الحين انا ما عرفت ولا احد
ولا فيه ولا احد قريب مني 
اف
نفسي اعرف احد
واللي من نفس قريتي هم بعد ما عرفتها !!

----------


## عبرات مخنوقة

أنا ياقلبي 
عند مسجد شيخ محمد
يالله تعالي لي 
.....

----------


## عفاف الهدى

نصر الله
هلا باهل الحسا 
نسيم الذكريات
صح والله التوارتة مرة قليلين في المنتدى تاروتية وانتين بس
ايات الروح
العمر كله

عاشقة ال محمد
هلا باهل الحسا
الظل
العمر كله غناتي
سوسة
ان شاء الله اتلاقي لش ناس قراب مش 
عبرات مخنوقة
والله عند شيخ محمد واحنا بالشمال عند المستوصف طلعنا اشوي قراب صح

----------


## شمعة الوادي

بس ممكن اعرف كيف راح اراسلكم واني ابغ ضروري صديقة او صديقات يكونوا عندي اشاركني افراحي واحزاني 
http://www.alnassrah.com/register.php?referrerid=42867
نلتقي على هذا الرابط

----------


## ABU@JASEEM

مشكورين ع الموضوع

عمري 17

من قرية البحاري  وساكن في الناصرة

----------


## خنيزية بحرينية

أني من أسمي ... أني بحرينية من المنامة بس أصلي من القطيف ( تاروت والقلعة والناصرة)
عمري 20 سنة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شمعة الوادي

هلا فيش خية 
للأسف ما عندنا خدمة العملاء .......زاقصد ما عندا خاصية الرسائل الخاصة
يعني ان شاء يتم اللقاء في مكان في مكان عام والله الي يحدد هاللقاء 

ابو جاسم

العمر كله اخوي 

شكلي عرفتك انت جاسم ولد ام جاسم ولا.........يعني باقر ولد عمك ولا ....

خنيزية

هلا والله باهل البحرين منورين

وكلنا اهل وحبايب احنا كمان عمنا بحريني

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

اخواتي عندنا اهل في البحرين 
سلموووووووووو عليهم

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

hiiiiiiiiii
انا من التوبي يعني مثل حكايا حب

حكايا حب تراني معك من نفس المنطقه

بس ساكنه بالناصره

عمري16بالهجري
و15بالميلادي

حور العين وحكايا حب ودي اتعرف عليكم لانكم من نفس منطقتي :sad2: 

ياليت إدارة المنتدى تسمح بالرسائل الخاصه :embarrest:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاشقة ال محمد

السلام على رسول الله

سبايسي 

هلا فيش يالغالية 

لكن خاصية الرسائل الخاصة موقفة في منتدانا 

يعني ان شاء الله الأقدار تجمعكم واحنا معاكم على الخير والبركة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السلام هالمرة سويت لكم تصنيف حسب المناطق الي حنا ساكنينها 
ومع تسلسل الأعمار الي حاطينها الأعضاء 
ببدأ بمناطق السعودية
سنابس                   * الربيعية                     * تاروت                           * الدخل المحدود 
عفاف الهدى (24)    * روائع القصص (15)     * نسيم الذكريات (24)     * جريح الروح ( 24)
حزن العمر (19)        * انوار المهدي (18)     * ــــــــــــــ                      * ـــــــــــــــ
شبل الطفوف ( 14)  * واحد فاضي              * ــــــــــــــ                      * ــــــــــــــــ
الفراش الفاطمي (11) *ـــــــــــــــــ            * ــــــــــــــ                      * ـــــــــــــــــ
سيناريو ( 22)             * ــــــــــــــــــ           * ــــــــــــــــ                    * ــــــــــــــــــ
شفايف وردية(12)      * ــــــــــــــــــ            *ــــــــــــــــ                    *ــــــــــــــــ
بنبونة (21)                * ـــــــــــــــ                *ـــــــــــــــــ                   *ــــــــــــــــ
عبرات مخنوقة(21)    *ـــــــــــــــــــــ           *ــــــــــــــ                      *ـــــــــــــ
اللامع (11)                *ــــــــــــــــــــ            *ــــــــــــــــ                     *ــــــــــــ
داحي الباب               * ــــــــــــــــــ              *ــــــــــــــــ                     *ــــــــــــــ

*القطيف                   *  المجيدية                 * الرابعة                           * الخامسة 
*شذى الزهراء(21)    *همسة الم(16)         * شوق الربيع(24)           *  حور العين 111 (21)
سرمد الليل(17)        * عاشق العسكري     * ــــــــــــــ                     *ـــــــــــــ
نور الرضا (14)            * ــــــــــــــ                 *ــــــــــــــ                      *ـــــــــــــــــ
سوسة (16)              *ـــــــــــــ                  *ـــــــــــــ                       *ــــــــــــــ
وردة البستان(25)      *ـــــــــــــ                  *ــــــــــــــ                      *ـــــــــــــــ

* الناصرة                 *العوامية                   * القديح                          * الخويلدية
* ابتسامة حلوى(21) * اسرار الليل          * نوارة الدنيا (25)             * دمعة قلم (29)
* مرتضى محمد( 20) *اميرة بإحساسي(14)* جــــــــود(20)          * مريم المقدسة(29)
*غرام العاشقين(20)* سجينة الأهات         * لحظة خجل(11)        * دمعة الأحزان(23)
*دلع بنت (22)          * لوكي(25)                * دنيا الأحلام(23)        *ــــــــــــــ
*زهور(19)              *دموع جارفة (15)        *شاري الطيب            *ـــــــــــ
*ايلاف(16)             *روح الرومانسية(16)  *ـــــــــــ                     *ـــــــــ
*اسير الضلام(15) * منى الروح(24)         * ــــــــــ                     *ـــــــــــــ            
*امير العاشقين(23)*ملكة الغرام             *ـــــــــــ                    *ـــــــــــ
*مربوش(18)         *مغرورة (14)             *ـــــــــــ                     *ـــــــــــ
*ايات الروح(26)    *اسيرة الشوق(10)    *ـــــــــ                      *ـــــــــ
*ابو جاسم(17)    *شمعة الوادي(21)     *ـــــــــــ                   *ــــــــــ
سبايسي(16)     *ـــــــــــ                     *ـــــــــــ                   *ـــــــــــــ

*المنيرة             *التوبي                      * الحلة                     *البستان
*الفرائة الحائرة  *حكاية حب(16)          *أحلى شهد             *الحبيب44(24)
*والوحيد(22)    *زهير(30)                  *وردة حلاوية(31)       *ـــــــــــــــ

*أم الجزم        *البحر                        *أم الحمام                *حي الدوبج
*الأمل البعيد(13)*سيد بيان(26)       *أميرة المرح(21)      *فضول(30)

*سيهات            *صفوى                 *الخبر                      *الجبيل الصناعية
*قمر سيهات(17)*لهلو(19)            *ليالي الخبر(22)       *نصر الله
*عيون لاتنام(25)*ايلول                  * ــــــــــ                   *ـــــــــــ

* الشريعة        *المدينة المنورة    *بريدة                      *عنيزة
*لوفلي(22)     *لؤلؤة الحجاز(24)   *القصيمي               *تمثال انسان(25)

* الإحساء                *العمران                 *الدالوه                    *المبرز
*ام عبدالله111(28)*المشاكسة(15)      *اللؤلؤ المكنون(21)   *عين الحياة2007(23)
*دانة الشوق(21)   *بو كوثر(36)             * أسير الحرمان(17)  * أمل الظهور(24)
*بائعة الورد             *عاشق الصادق(23) *ـــــــــــ                  *ـــــــــ
*حواء الحورية(24)   *الظل(14)               *ــــــــــ                    *ـــــــــ
*الليل الممزق(21) *ــــــــــ                  *ــــــــــ                    *ـــــــــــــ
*دموع الأكرف(16)  *ـــــــــــ                 *ـــــــــــ                    *ـــــــــــــ
*فجر الليالي(16)    *ــــــــــ                  *ـــــــــــــ                 *ـــــــــــ
*عاشقة ال محمد(24)*ــــــــ               *ــــــــ                       *ـــــــــــ

*القارة                       * البحرين          *المنامة                     *قرية الدراز
*نجمة الإحساء(15)   *همسات وله   *خنيزية بحرينية(20)    *علي البحراني(19)
*ـــــــــــ                   *النونو7(20)     *ـــــــــــــ                   *ـــــــــــــ

*مدينة حمد             *سنابس          *الحلة                         *المحرق
*ومضة الم(20)       *سمراء(15)      *عاشق الحرية(24)     * ملكة الظلام(20)
*ونة حزن 16)         *ـــــــــــ            *ــــــــــــــ                   *ـــــــــــ

* النويدرات            * العراق
* نور الهدى           *رونق(22)
*ونة حزن(16)       *كميل الفضلي(29)
*ـــــــــ                *عاشقة الحسين(21)

----------


## نجوى الغيب

:kaseh: *السلام أخت عفاف الهدى ..أحب أولاً أشكر تفاعلكم مع الأعضاء وأستشعارنا بأننا*

*أسرة واحدة..وبتلاقيني أنشاء الله في الأحتفالات الدينية..أتمنى رؤيتكم..*

*وأنا من مواليد عام 1990ميلادي ومنطقتي من كل بحراً قطرة..(القطيف)..* :signthankspin:  
*تقبلي تحياتي..(نجوى الغيب)*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا فيش اخت نجوى

واشكرش على الإطراء

واني كمان راح اتلاقيني في المحافل الدينية 

واهلا فيش من قرى القطيف او من اي ارض في العالم 
كلنا اخوان وحبايب

----------


## fatemah

هلا والله 
طبعا انا بقول من وين بس عمري موب قايلة بس تفاجئت باعضاء كنت عاطيتهم اكبر من عمرهم اولهم الامل البعيد كنت اظنها يا 22 او 23 مدري ليش بعدين اسرار الليل كنت اظنها يا 16 او 18 اما اسيرة شوق انتي كاتبة عمرها *اسيرة الشوق(10) يعني صدق عمرها 10 سنوات ما اصدق مدري ليش بس المهم انا من الاحساء ساكنة في الجبيل الصناعيهـ واحب الخوووبر 
والعمر..... ترقبوه قريبا هه

تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين فطوم واهلا باهل الحسا

وشفتي ان اهل الحسا كثار ماشاء الله

وبالنسبة لعمر اسيرة شوق ما ادري من الزحمة نقلت عمرها خطأ ولا لا

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أييييييي ماقلت لكم ان فاطمه هاذي بنت أختي
حياش تعالي الخبر فاطمه >>>> هع وراها مدرسه
اللهم لا شماته خخخخخخخ

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_ماشاء الله عليش أختي عفاف_ 
_سويتي إحصائية_
_الله يعطيكـ ألف ألف ألف عافية ياااااااارب_
_وعقبال مانشوفش عروووووووووووس_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا باللؤلؤ وبنت ختها

والله يعافيش يالغالية 

ودعواتش

----------


## بقايا انسان

تحية طيبة للجميع 
العمر قد نرسمه على دفاتر الحياة فنقول  
صغير.! 
لاكن.!! 
تجتاز علينا صعائب الحياة فتكون 
أعمارنا صغيره  
وهمونا أكبر.!! 
فنتعلم.!
تألمت حتى أصبحتَ 
 من.! 

عمر الزهور

إلى.!

 عمر الصخور. 
عندما ترتسم عليها خيوط الألم.!
العمر 23 سنة  
السكن.! 
أقطن مابين الحزن والألم >صعائب الحياة
((العوامية))
قد يتكون عمري من الأعمار الصغيره
ولاكن مايحتوي فجوة قلبي شائب
معذرة على الأطلاله
لكِ الشكر أختي العزيزه 
عفاف الهدى 
على الطرح الجميل
...................

----------


## بكاء القلم

أهلا بكَ بقايا إنسان ، العمر كلّه خييدمتَ بحفظ الباريشكراً على موضوعك الجميل عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بك اخ كريم

من اسمك قدرت عمرك

بالرغم من كونك بقايا انسان الا انه لازال امامك الكثير مما ينتظرك

اهلا بأهل العوامية 

اهلا بك اخ بكاء قلم 

ويسلم مرورك

----------


## اناوالبحرتوأمان

السلااااام
اني الله يسلمكم عمري 17سنه
وساااكنه في القطيف_ ارض الخير (سنااابس)
والأسم:انا والبحر توأمان
وهذي بطااقتي الشخصيه
شكراً عمتوو ع الموضوع الجميل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا اهلا ببنت اخويي الغالية

والعمر كله 

وما أحلى اهل السنابس 

كل ما جاهم يكثرون في شبكتنا

الله يزيد ويبارك

----------


## بنت البلوش

السلامـ عليكمـ
اظنـ انـيـ انا غريبهـ على الكلـ فيـ هالمنتدى كانـ فيـ اكثر منـ عضو فيـ هالمنتدى منـ بلاديـ والليـ اذكرهـ شيعيهـ وافتخر و مهرشاد وثنينـ بعد بسـ نسيتـ اساميهمـ
بسـ كلهمـ طولوا بالغيبهـ 
انا عمريـ 18 منـ مدينة العيــنـ بسـ ساكنهـ بدبيـ
ومشكورهـ اختيـ عالموضوعـ الحلو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا ببنت الأمارات 

والعمر كله 

واخونا مهرشاد فعلا كان متميز بعطاءه 

هو استأذن بالذهاب الى ان يشاء الله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

> هلا والله 
> 
> طبعا انا بقول من وين بس عمري موب قايلة بس تفاجئت باعضاء كنت عاطيتهم اكبر من عمرهم اولهم الامل البعيد كنت اظنها يا 22 او 23 مدري ليش بعدين اسرار الليل كنت اظنها يا 16 او 18 اما اسيرة شوق انتي كاتبة عمرها *اسيرة الشوق(10) يعني صدق عمرها 10 سنوات ما اصدق مدري ليش بس المهم انا من الاحساء ساكنة في الجبيل الصناعيهـ واحب الخوووبر 
> والعمر..... ترقبوه قريبا هه 
> 
> تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..



 




هلا فطــوم



صــحيح أنــــي عمري ((10)) سنــوات



الكــل مو مــصدق  :embarrest:

----------


## hope

*سلااام ..*





> هلا والله 
> طبعا انا بقول من وين بس عمري موب قايلة بس تفاجئت باعضاء كنت عاطيتهم اكبر من عمرهم اولهم الامل البعيد كنت اظنها يا 22 او 23 مدري ليش بعدين اسرار الليل كنت اظنها يا 16 او 18 اما اسيرة شوق انتي كاتبة عمرها *اسيرة الشوق(10) يعني صدق عمرها 10 سنوات ما اصدق مدري ليش بس المهم انا من الاحساء ساكنة في الجبيل الصناعيهـ واحب الخوووبر 
> والعمر..... ترقبوه قريبا هه
> 
> تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..



*ماتوقعت فطووومـ  من الحسـاا !!*
*فكرت من مناطق القطييف*

*والعمرر أتوقع أكبر مني* 
*مادري ليش* 


*المهم بالنسبه لي*

*السكن : العواميه* 

*العمر : 15* 

*ويسلموو ع هيكـ مووضوع* 
*يقربنـا ويعرفنا ع بعضـ أكثر ...*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> هلا والله 
> طبعا انا بقول من وين بس عمري موب قايلة بس تفاجئت باعضاء كنت عاطيتهم اكبر من عمرهم اولهم الامل البعيد كنت اظنها يا 22 او 23 مدري ليش بعدين اسرار الليل كنت اظنها يا 16 او 18 اما اسيرة شوق انتي كاتبة عمرها *اسيرة الشوق(10) يعني صدق عمرها 10 سنوات ما اصدق مدري ليش بس المهم انا من الاحساء ساكنة في الجبيل الصناعيهـ واحب الخوووبر 
> والعمر..... ترقبوه قريبا هه
> 
> تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..



هههه فطوووم لاتستغربي خيتوو أني أحيانا أحس كلامي أكبر من سني ؛) بس موكأن كبرتيني وااجد هههههههههههه
بس خيتوو ابد ماتوقعت انش من الأحساء توقعتش من القطيف
يااهلا بيكِ مليوون أنتي مناا وفينا 
وأحب أوجه شكر كبيير لعفاف الهدى
مضوع جميل يجعلنا نتواصل ونتقرب أكثر
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## shosh

انا مش من القطيف 

فلسطينية "عرب 48"

عمري 15

----------


## fatemah

> *سلااام ..* 
> 
> 
> *ماتوقعت فطووومـ من الحسـاا !!*
> *فكرت من مناطق القطييف*
> 
> *والعمرر أتوقع أكبر مني* 
> *مادري ليش* 
> 
> ...



شوفوا انا من الحسا صحيح بس طول عمري اسكن الجبيل الصناعية عشان كيذا ماتعودت ع اهل الحسا ولافيني كثير من طبايعهم ولان في الجبيل لمانلتقي في الحوزة او في الماتم في وااجد اعرفهم قطافهـ يمكن خذيت عليهم شوي  :bigsmile:  اما بالنسبة للعمر ماني اكبر منك طيري بس خخخخ
تحيــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> هههه فطوووم لاتستغربي خيتوو أني أحيانا أحس كلامي أكبر من سني ؛) بس موكأن كبرتيني وااجد هههههههههههه
> 
> بس خيتوو ابد ماتوقعت انش من الأحساء توقعتش من القطيف
> يااهلا بيكِ مليوون أنتي مناا وفينا 
> وأحب أوجه شكر كبيير لعفاف الهدى
> مضوع جميل يجعلنا نتواصل ونتقرب أكثر
> تحياتي
> 
> الأمل البعيد



امولة انا ما افتكرتش بهذا السن بس لمواضيعش او لكلامش حتى اسمش احس له معنى كبير او هو معناه كبير عشان كيذا عطيتش هالعمر او اقل شي خية بعطيك 16 او 17 اما11 صدمة قووية صراحة وياهلا فيش خخ
تحيـــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*من القطيف- القديح الحبيبة*
*عمري 24سنة*
*مشكوره عفاف الهدى على هالموضوع* 
*يعطيك العافيه*
*دمتي في حفظ الرحمن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما شاء الله

تم التواصل هني بين الحبايب وهذا المطلوب

كل المودة للجميع

دمعة على السطور

يا هلا باهل القديح

والعمر كله يا رب

----------


## الأفضل

انا عمري 22 سنة والعمر كلة والقارئ لعمري يقول امين

انا من المنطقة الشرقية وبالتحديد الاحساء / منطقة العتبان

----------


## سكر الكون

اما 
انا من السعوديه <<<الفطيف<<<ام الحمام 

وعمري 13 سنه واتمنى اني ماضايف احد 

وشكرآ 
تحياتيــ ...


سكر الكون

----------


## القمـ alqmra ـرا

بصراحه الموزوووع حركاااات << حبيتووو


وعمري بعمر الزهور 

ووو انا من فووق فوق السحب << بشويش بث خخخ

بسوي تصويت اللي يبيني اقول 
كم عمري ومن وين يرفع يده خخخخخ

هاااه ماشفت أحد رفع يده 

خلاص انتظرونا للحلقه الثانيه خخخ

يعطيك العافيه يالغلا 

ع الطرح الحلوو 

بس غريبه ليه خدمة الرسائل ماهي مفعله ..!!

لي رجعه ع الموزوع الحلو ^_^

----------


## soosah2

> اما 
> انا من السعوديه <<<الفطيف<<<ام الحمام 
> 
> وعمري 13 سنه واتمنى اني ماضايف احد 
> 
> وشكرآ 
> تحياتيــ ...
> 
> 
> سكر الكون



 
اختي اذا ما فيها ثقالة ممكن نكون نعرف بعض انتي في متوسط اذا ما خاب ظني صح ؟؟
ما ادري اذا مسموح او لا بس انتي في الاولى تدرسين او الثانية ؟
بصراحة انا بعد من ام الحمام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الأفضل

يا هلا باهل العتبان والعمر كله لك

سكر الكون

يا هلا بالزهور والعمر كله لك يالغالية

القمرا

يا هلا فيش نتمنى نعرف عمرش 

وخدمة الرسايل مقفلة عندنا 

وكدا افضل لنا اتلاقيها في منتديات ثانية

سوسة

يا هلا فيش وينش مختفية 

خلو تعارفكم بسيط لا تدخلوا في الشديد

ويسلم لي الغوالي

----------


## عاشق الدمعه الح

ياريت اكون  خفيف ظل عليكم وأشاركم التمييز
انا  من فلسطين
وعمري 31

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا باهالي فلسطين

والعمر كله ان شاء الله

----------


## الرعب الصامت

*السلام عليكم*
*انا عمري : 16 وهذا الشهر بدش 17*
*من العين*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_أهلاااااااااااا وسهلاااااااااااا بالجميــــــــــــــــــــــــع_
_نورتوووونا بالمنتدى_
_نتمنى لكم طيب الإقامة معنا_
_ودمتم بألف بخيــــــــــــــــــــر_

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

مساء الخير .............. عمري 29 من العوامية  
بس متزوجة قطيفي .............وعايشة في الناصرة 
تحياتي للجميع 
الفراشة الحزينة

----------


## solav

اما عني انا اختي عاشقة ال محمد وبنت عمتي المشـاكـسـه طالعه عليي خخخخخخخخخخ
بس احس اني شيبيت خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

هههههههههههه انتي الي طالعه عليي مو انا انا الاكبر  خخخخخخخ

اهلييييييييييين بكل الاعضاااااااااااااء منورين والله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الرعب الصامت

يا هلا باهل الإمارات 

والعمر كله لك

اللؤلؤ

منورة الصفحة

الفراة  

يا هلا بالعواوومة 

واهل العوامية معانا خيرات الله

الظل وبنت عمتها واختها

يا هلا فيكم 

نتمنى التواصل والفايدة للجميع

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
مشكوررررة خيوة على الموضوع الحلوه ......
انى كوكتيل لذيذ .....الوالد من القلعة (القطيف)...والوالدة من العوامية ....ومكان الاقامة ...العوامية الحبيبة
عمرى  ماتصدقوا   ....لان الكل يعطين اقل .......
عمرى ...ولااستحى اقوله ابدا ...33سنة...بس الكل يعطينى 25 سنة .....عن جد ...ماامدح نفسى ......ههههههههه
صريحة واجد.....ههههههه
تقبلوا مرورى .....
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

العمر كله ياااارب خخخ

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_حيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكم الله في المنتدى_
_نورتونـــــــــــــــا_
_والشكر موصول للأخت عفاف الهدى على_ 
_هذا الموضوع الجميــــــــــــــــــــل_
_وهذي أحلى ورود لأحلى وردة ( عفاف الهدى )_

__

----------


## اروجة قلب ابوها

*خلني اقول اجل انا وتتعرفو خخخخخ*


*انا من القطيف والوالد والوالد من القطيف بعد*


*وعمري 19*

*وبس*

تقبلو مروري



تحياااااااااااااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دريم 

العمر كله واني بعد ما اخجل من عمري

اروجة
 يا هلا بالقطافة ويانا 

اللؤلؤ 

مسكورة حبيبتي على الورادت

المساكسة 
اهلا وسهلا بك في صفحتي

----------


## solav

ياهلا باهل القطيف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الظل 

نورتي الصفحة

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

هلا وغلا 
بكل ضيوف
منتدانا الجميل
ان شاالله تكونو جميعا
عند حسن الظن
ونشوف احلا مشاركات منكم

----------


## (عاشقة الجراح)

أهلا بك أختي
أولا تقبلي تواجدي على
صفحتكـ
أنا من الاحساء >>>>مدينة العمراااان
وعمري ....16
وتشرفت بمعرفتكـ

----------


## hope

> *شوفوا انا من الحسا صحيح بس طول عمري اسكن الجبيل الصناعية عشان كيذا ماتعودت ع اهل الحسا ولافيني كثير من طبايعهم ولان في الجبيل لمانلتقي في الحوزة او في الماتم في وااجد اعرفهم قطافهـ يمكن خذيت عليهم شوي  اما بالنسبة للعمر ماني اكبر منك طيري بس خخخخ
> تحيــــــــاتيـ..*





 :nuts: 

*فطموه*

*ماافيه بالله* *قولي عمرش كم* 

*ادا اصغر مني كم يعني ؟؟ 14 او 13 او 11 او اكبر مني  اعترررررفي هاا يالله بسرررعه*

*انتظرررك*

*,,,*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هييي فطمووه صغرتيني 2 عمري 13 مو 11
ههه >> بطلع من الموضوع لاخذ كرت أحمر

بآآيووو

----------


## fatemah

> *فطموه*
> 
> *ماافيه بالله* *قولي عمرش كم* 
> 
> *ادا اصغر مني كم يعني ؟؟ 14 او 13 او 11 او اكبر مني  اعترررررفي هاا يالله بسرررعه*
> 
> *انتظرررك*
> 
> *,,,*



خخخ الاخت تبيني اعترف ترى الحركة قديمة تبين تشوفين ردي اللي قبل واكبر وتبيني هالمرة اكتب مو اصغر هههه بالاحلام ولا بقول بعد ههههههه الا وين كبرياء عرفت امس عنها كم معلومة امس طالعين مع ناس يعرفوها وقالوا لي معلومات عنها يقولون انها مرةةة ونااسة خخخ قولي لها تدخل الموضوع ذا اذا تبي 
تحيــــــاتيـ..

----------


## fatemah

> هييي فطمووه صغرتيني 2 عمري 13 مو 11
> 
> ههه >> بطلع من الموضوع لاخذ كرت أحمر 
> 
> بآآيووو



هه يلا ماعلي اهم شي اصغر مني  :wink:  :bigsmile: 
تحيــــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاشقة الجراح

يا هلا باهل العمران 

تراهم جماعة معانا مو بس انتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

على فكره متابعه من الحلقه الاولى هههههههه

فطوم عمرش 14 صح اعترفي بسرعه

----------


## fatemah

مابقولا اي وا لا وخطا اللي قلتي صدقوني مابتعرفوا الحين استنوا عليي لعيد ميلادي 27\7
تحيـــــــــاتيـ..

----------


## حبيبي باسم

من سنابس 

عمري11 سنة


ونسايبي في المنتدى واجد واهمهم المشرفة : عفاف الهدى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا هلا بولد اخوي* 

*اتفضل البيت بيتك * 

*شرفتنا*

*ننتظر ابداعاتك*

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_هلا بولد اخو عفاف الهدى_ 
_حياكـ الله بيننا وإن شاء الله تستمتع معنا_
_شكلكم مثلنا تحبووون الملا باسم كثير_ 
_الله يحفظ جميع خدام أهل البيت عليهم السلام_

----------


## night_wolf

السلام عليكم 
شلونكم شخباركم
انا من ديره الكويت 
وعمري... ( 16 ) ما مت اشووه للحيين عايش 

بس عندي احساس غرييب احس اني الوحييد من الكويت
مادري ليييش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا باهالي الكويت

والعمر كله اخوي

وان شاء الله نبلغ فيك معرس

----------


## amerah

مشكورره يالغلا على الموضوع الحلوو

انا من العوواميه الحبيبه

وعمري 22

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بالأميرة

واهل العوامية خيرات الله ويانا
العمر كله

----------


## عنيده

مرحبااا .. 



انا من البحرين عمري 16 .. ها بشروا ف احد من البحرين ؟؟؟



تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بالعنيدة

العمر كله 

والبحارنة معانا خيرات الله

----------


## دمعه الحسين

عمري 17 سنه عراقيه من ليبيا 
تحياتي 
في امان الله

----------


## s3ana

اختي عفاف تسلمين 
اما انا من الجزيره جزيرة تاروت تقدري تقولين جيرانكم 
العمر 27 سنه 
تحياتي

----------


## s3ana

> العمر .. 15 نشكر الله لي الحين عايشه  
> 
> من الاحسـاء بالتحديد ((العمران)) >>> اتحدى احد يعرفها
> 
> مسكينه انا لحالي بالمنتدى ماعرف حــد تهي تهي>>وحيـده بالمنتدى



العمر كله انشالله
ترى مو لحالك كلنا معاك
مره كنت في المستشفى منوم كان معاي واحد من العمران والله طيبين حتى اهله لين جوه زياره كنهم جين لينا احنا اثنينا والله محترمين حيل 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دمعة الحسين 

ياهلا بالعراق وليبيا كمان

17 سنة في عين العدو 

العمر كله غناتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا يا هلا باهل تاروت
جيرانا صحيح

العمر كله اخوي

----------


## s3ana

> يا هلا يا هلا باهل تاروت
> جيرانا صحيح
> 
> العمر كله اخوي



قلت لك من جزيره تاروت ما حددت من وين يمكن سنابس الربيعيه تاروت 
بس جيران 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

لا يكون جارنا بالبيت بعد

ها ها 

يلا اهمشي احنا اخوان هني 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## كادي

السلآآآم 
أنا عمريـ 17 اكملها 5\24
وانا من الربيعيهـ 
... 
غلآآي عفاف الهدى
 
أختكـ 
كادي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بجيرانا الربيعية 

اهلا فيش كادي غناتي

والعمر كله للغالية

----------


## s3ana

> لا يكون جارنا بالبيت بعد
> 
> ها ها 
> 
> يلا اهمشي احنا اخوان هني 
> 
> يعطيك العافية



يمكن جيران بالبيت بعد
بس اكيد اخوان انشالله
تحياتي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

> العمر كله انشالله
> ترى مو لحالك كلنا معاك
> مره كنت في المستشفى منوم كان معاي واحد من العمران والله طيبين حتى اهله لين جوه زياره كنهم جين لينا احنا اثنينا والله محترمين حيل 
> تحياتي



شكراا 
 :embarrest:  بس انا كتبت هذي وكانت اول طلعتي بالمنتدى مادري عن الدنيا ولا ادري ان احد يعرف العمران >>غشيمه 

,,
الحين كل الاعضاء حبايبي واخواني 
,, والعمر كلووو إلك 
,,
 :rolleyes:

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اوووه صج نسيت اخت عفاف الهدى 
على فكره انا اصلي من العراق بس كلى من صدام تهجرنا وجاو اجدادي السعوديه 
المهم شلنا بالسياسه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيكم اخوان وخوش اخوان 

الله يعطيكم العافية

----------


## ورده محمديه

اهلين وسهلين باهل السنابس 
اخبارش عفاف الهدى ؟؟؟؟؟
عبجبني وااااااااااااااااااااايد وااااااااااااااااااااااايد موضوعج لاني بصراحه نفسي اتعرف على احد من المنتدى وياليت تقبليني اخت او صديقه(لا تلوميني حسرت خوات) هههههههههههههه
على العموم انا من (ام الحمام) وعمري 21سنه
اتمنى ما ثقلت عليش سلام خيوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش اختي الغالية وردة 

وحنا خوات من غير ما تطلبي

ويا هلا وسهلا باهل ام الحمام

والعمر كله الش يالغالية

----------


## solav

مرحبا اخواني انتو مثل اهلي بس الاقربون اولى خخخخ الي هم المشاكسه وعاشقة ال محمد طبعا اختي وبنت عمتي اقرب شي لي ويامرحبا بكل واحد جاي من بلده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبروك عليك الأسم الجديد

بس القديم احلى

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

لالا  مو حلو تكون (ظل )  وذا مو حلو بعد هههههه اعذريني بنت خاااالوووووو >> تخاف تذبحها

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بالمشاكسة 

اشغير اسماءكم 

و الله اول احلى

----------


## حلا الروح

حيوووووووووا ..

انا ساكنة في الناصرة ..

وعمري 14 سنة ..

تحياتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا باهالي الناصرة والعمر كله ان شاء الله

----------


## beauty of life

*هلا ومرحبا بجميع الاعضاء*

*انا من القطيف بس ساكنة بالبحرين وعمري 28 سنة*

*يعني يمكن نلتقي بالمجمعات السيف وخلافه*

*حياكم اذا جيتوا البحرين شرفونا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش 

والعمر كله غناتي

واشكر تلبية لدعودتي

----------


## وردة حلاوية

هلا خيو
اني من القطيف حلاوية ..
عمري12واليوم دخلت 13 والعمر كله لي ولك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا باهل القطيف

والعمر كله للغالية 

وعيد ميلاد سعيد

----------


## الفرح دنياي

انا عمري 28 سنه تقريبا
من القطيف 
مشكوره اختي غفاف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياهلا وسهلا بأهالي القطيف

والعمر كله ان شاء الله

----------


## همس الصمت

*أنا من العوامية*
*وعمري 29 سنة واشوي ..*
*حلو موضوعك خيتو*
*وتعرفنا على اغلب الاعضاء ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خمس الصمت وجودش معانا هو الأحلى

والعمر كله للغاليين

ويا هلا باهل العوامية

----------


## ZaHoOoRa

سلاااام 
موضوع جميل جدا
اني من الدبيبيه ( الدبابيه )
عمري .. 15 سنه
تحياااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش يالغالية 

والعمر كله

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

يسلمووو على الموضوع الحلو
صوت الاكرف
من البحرين 
العمر 31
تحياااااتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافية خيو

والعمر كله

مع اني فكرتش صبي

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

يعطيك العافية حبيبتي عفاف الهدى 

ع المجهود الراااائع..

ربي لا يحرمنا منك..


"أنس الوجود"

سنابس

16 سنة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين انوس

العمر كله للغالين

بس ما عرفنا من اي سنابس انتين
القطيف ولا البحرين

----------


## نجمه سهيل

من القطيف_ باب الساب (البستان)
عمرررري_ 21سنة
مشكورة أختي على هذا الأقتراح الحلو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بأهالي البستان 

والعمر كله للغاليين

----------


## "أنس الوجود"

تسلمين عمري 

أنا من القطيف - سنابس

----------


## qateefi

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مساكم الله بالخير. أنا أخوكم أوشكلي أبوكم (شايب لأني!) ماعلينا قطيفي من المنطقة الرابعة و عمري وعمري وعمري ألف مرة يالله اللحين أقول إن شاء الله لأنه نشف ريقي 33 سنة ومع السلامة باي باي!! :embarrest:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

انوسه 

جيرانا يعني

القطيفي ياهلا فيك
زين الشباب 
العمر كله يا رب

----------


## حسسينو

يسلموووووووووو    اختي على الموضوع

انا عمري 24ومن الكويكب   بس عندي مشكلة في تسجيل بياناتي وسجلت عمري بالغلط 13

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية 
والعمر كله لك اخوي
ترانا في نفس السن

----------


## وردة بس عطشانه

*يا هلا ومرحبا فيكم  وذي فكره حلووه وعجبتني واايد*

*وانا من البحرين*
*وعمري 18*


*تحياااتي  لكمووو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بأهل البحرين 

والعمر كله للغاليين

----------


## خادمة المهدي

السلام عليكم 
يا هلا بيكم جميعاً والله جايه انا متأخره فعذروني 
ولاني جايه متأخره بس باقول لكم اني من 
 القطيف/ سنابس
الشمال 
فيا هلا بيك اعزائي 
وتفضلوا عندنا لو حابين تزورنا

----------


## عنيده

عفاف الهدى ..


في احد من مدينه عيسى ؟؟ 


تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بالعنيدة 
البحارنة واجد معانا بس 
مدينة عيسى بهالمسمى ما لقيت 
هذا الرابط بسهل عليش البحث عن المناطق الي ينتمي اليها الأعضاء
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=64382

----------


## s3ana

اختي عفاف انا  مو من تاروت قلت لك من قبل انا من الجزيره بس تدري راح اقول وامرنا لله انا من الربيعيه
تسلمين اختي 
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

هلا خيوه مشكورررررررررره على الموضوع الحلو مررررررررررررره انا من القطيف /القديح وعمري 24 سنه وعيدميلادي 25/8 شهر الخير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

هلا بالغالية عفاف الهدى
مشكورة على هذا الموضوع اللي الكل متحمس فيه 
واني شفت الردود كثيره وصفحات الموضوع وصلت الى العشرين صفحة ( ما شاء الله )
قلت اشوف ....... 
وقعدت اطالع من الصفحة الاولى الى العشرين ( ياي عليي صبر افتح الصفحات كلها هههه )
بس عشان اشوف كم وحده من منطقتي بس خسارة ما شفت الا ثنتين من منطقتي وهم:
             يا هلا بأختي لهلو 
            ويا هلا باختي الثانية ايلول 

لا تستعجلوا ما با قول لكم من وين الحين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حره خخخخخ

يعني افهموها ههه من اسمي عوامية صفوانية لكن بقول لكم ليش سجلت اسمي كذا 
اهااااااااااااااااااااااا
لان اني اجداد اجداد الله يرحمهم  من العوامية بس ليش نزلوا ( صفوى) ما ادري خخخخخ  تحقيق يعني ههه
عشان كذا الحين اني عوامية صفوانية 

اوه كنت بنسى عمري خخخخ احد ينساه 
عمري الحين 26 ما شاء الله للحين عايشه


واعذروني على الاطاله والهدرة الزايدة 

ويسلمو على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## سماهر

كم عمرك ؟ ومن اي منطقة انت 
اني عمري 22 سنه 
من ام الحمام ام الخير والعطاء  
ياهل فيكم في ام الحمام 
بس نفسي احد موجود في المنتدى من ام الحمام

----------


## ورده محمديه

_هلا والله خيوه سماهر نورتينا _ 
_اني اختش وبنت ديرتش وفيه ما شاء الله غيرنا  بعد من ام الحمام_ 
_لا عدمناااااااااااااااااااااااش _

----------


## عفاف الهدى

السنا 3


يا هلا فيك بينا
كلنا اخوان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دمعة طفلة يتيمة 
ياهلا فيش 
تراش اكبر مني بشهرين بس
هلا بأهل القديح
تراهم خيرات الله معانا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عوامية صفوانية 
ما شاء الله عليش ياختي 
قضيتي البرمة زي ما يقولوا
يا هلا فيش ان كنت صفوانية ولا عوامية 
والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سماهر 
يا هلا في أهالي أ م الحمام
والعمر كله للغاليين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وردة محمدية 

نورتي الصفحة

----------


## m!ss c@ndy

اني من القلعة بس سآكنة في النآصرة 

عمري 
777777777

قــــــــــــمـــــــــــــ14ـــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــر 

تسلمي خيتوو عفاف الهدى على الموضوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياهلا فيش

العمر كله للحلوه

----------


## محب المعصومين ع

My NAME IS HUSSAIN

I'm 19 years old


I live in heart my mother


nice too meet you

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا وسهلا بك ان كنت حسين
او محب المعصومين
والعمر كله لك اخوي

----------


## محب المعصومين ع

Thank you My sister  :clap:

----------


## عطاء علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اني من منطقة الناصره (د) خلف مجمع الزهراع



عمري:29سنه :bigsmile:  :bigsmile:

----------


## كبرياء

*<<<< إلي يسمعهـآ عضوو جديد هـــــــــع ..* 

*اممممممم معكم كبريآء .. << مآقآلوآ الاسم*

*عمري 19 سنه و3 شهور << دآآئمآ بالملي* 

*من القطيف ..* 

*أتمنى أني أكون شررفتكم  << أكيد << ثقه* 

*تح ـــيآتو ..* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عطاء علي

يا هلا فيش 

والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

كبرياء

يا هلا فيش 

صحيح كتأخرة 

بس اهمشي شرفتينا يالغالية

----------


## 7mammah

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

[IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/t510reversed.gif[/IMG]
أهلين  معلمه عفاف [IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/bek135.gif[/IMG]

لأول مره أشوف هادا الموضوع وجيت أشارك فيه [IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/smileyz/7_1172312555.gif[/IMG]

وحسب اللي فهمتوا يعني مطلوب نقول من فين وكم العمر  صح كدة ؟ 

طيب بس يعني لازم اللي من القطيف بس يشاركوا أو  حتى من مناطق تانيه 

طيب أنا حشارك ولو أنني مش من القطيف 

أنا من المدينة المنورة  

لازم كمان المنطقه ؟؟.؟ معرف ماركزت كويس بس أبقول المنطقه

من منطقة قــبــاء بالمدينة المنورة   ، صح كدة المطلوب يعني ؟

بس يعني أنتقلنا للشرقيه مؤخرا ً ولظروف خاصه بأعمال مامي ولكن هذا مؤقت يعني

طيب عمري    217 شهر أحسبيها أنتي  

أحسب لك هي  خلاص   عمري 18 سنة ودحين بالضبط 18 سنة وشهر تقريبا ً 

وايش كمان ؟ لازم اقول هواياتي ماركزت كتير في المطلوب

والصراحه انو أنا أقول كل الناس هنا طيبين وأخلاقهم كويسه 

ولكن انا بحبك ِ انتي كثير كثير بشكل خاص  

عشانك ِ واضح حبوبه في المنتدى [IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/bfs.gif[/IMG]

تشاركي الكل 

وأيش كمان  

خلاص 

[IMG]http://lady7teen.***********/smileys/poze.gif[/IMG]
مع السلامه معلمه [IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/congrat.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://anoon18.***********/smilies/t510reversed.gif[/IMG]

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى زيارة من احلى انونة 

ويا هلا فيش بين اهلش وناسش 
واني كمان حبيتك كتير اختي الغالية 

والعمر كله للحبايب غناتي

وبالتوفيق
وفعلا اتمنى اللقاء فيش على ارض الواقع يا رب
وان شاء في ارض طيبة لقائنا
وتحت قبة رسول الله جمعتنا

والله يوفقش دنيا واخرة يا رب

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*أثرتي فيني بدعواتش الطيبه معلمه * 

*وما أملك إلا أقول آمين يارب العالمين* 

*وأدعي لش بالمثل* 

*أن ربنا يوفقش دنيه وآخره* 

*مشكوره معلمه*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اني من 









وعمري











 غيرت رايي مابقول 
حـــــــــــــــــــــرة  مابقول اللحين
 انتظركم تخمنو ونشوف من يتوقع صح او اقرب للصح    :huuh: 


 :wink:   :bleh:   :deh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين اخت شواطىء

شكلش بنوتة في عمر الزهور

----------


## قمرية

مرااااحب  للجميع    معاكم                            احلى  ماضي           من احلى جزيرة   جزيرة  تااااروت             وعمري  27        والله  يرزقنا  الجنة  نلتقي فيها جمييع                        وكل الشكر  والود  لصاحبتي  عفاف الهدى   الغالية

----------


## علي البهادلي

شكرا لكم انها المرة الاولي لي هنا انا من اصول عراقية اسكن في الدنمارك وعمري 32 سنه

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*أهلين...*
*شخباركم..*

*توني أدري إن خيتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة من القديح ياهلا والله بأهل القديح الغاليين..*
*لا والصدفة أن عمرها نفس عمري بعد*
* أصغر مني بيوم واحد*
*أني 24 /8    24 سنة*

*يعطيك العافية خيتي الغالية عفاف الهدى*
*بصراحة وحشتينا مررررررررررررررررررررررررره*
*اتمنى ترجعي لينا بكل حماس مثل أول..*
*موفقين جميعاً لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## غرام أحباب

أنا من الأحساء الحبيبه
وعمري 17 و6 أشهر
 صحيح أني جيت متأخر
بس ماعليه
تقبلي مروري
خيتي

----------


## المتحير

انا من القطيف وعمري                      مقدر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بالقمرية 

منورة صفحتي يالغالية 

والعمر كله للحلولين

علي البهادلي

اهلا بك اخي العراقي الأصل 

اهلا بك اينما كنت

دمعة على السطور

منورة غناتي

كاني رديت 

غرام الأحباب
هلا باهل الحساء 

والعمر كله للحلوين
المتحير 
اهلا وسهلا فيك

والله يعطيك طولة العمر 
اشكر تواجدكم في صفحتي المتواضعه

----------


## طلال المولد

العمر  25          من  المدينة المنورة        الحي  الخالدية          وسلااااااااااااامتكم

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيك اخ طلال

وياهلا باهل المدينة منورين

والعمر كله ان شاء الله بخير وصحة وسلامة

----------


## أحلى ضحكة

هلا والله بكل اهالي وقرى القطيف
 واني عن نفسي عمري( 16) من القديح وساكنة بالناصرة 
وشكرا خيتو على الموضوع مرة عجبتني السالفة 
وبالنسبة لاختي اسرار عادي  الكبير بالعقل مو بالعمر والمفروض ما تستحي من عمرش 

تقبلوا مروري 
أختكم :أحلى ضحكة

----------


## قيس الغزالي

*قيس الغزالي*

*عراقي وعمري 19 سنة*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ميرياتل

شفت كل العمار بس الضاهراني اصغر وحدة\
بعدي مااشارك 
هههههههههه
 سنة11
ممممممممممممممممممممممممن ال .............................

----------


## قيس الغزالي

ههههههههههههههه

ماشاء الله عليج





> شفت كل العمار بس الضاهراني اصغر وحدة\
> بعدي مااشارك 
> هههههههههه
> سنة11
> ممممممممممممممممممممممممن ال .............................

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احلى ضحكة
قيس الغزالي 

اهلا باهالي العراق الطيبين
ميرياتل
اهلين غناتي
في على قدش واجد اهني
يا هلا فيش يالغالية 
يا هلا بالجميع

----------


## coffe

*انا من كــــندا :) و عمري 19*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا باهل كندا

والعمر كله للحلويين

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*منورين*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ياهلا فيكم جميع..
انا ام محمد من ام الحمام وعمري 23 سنه ..
تمنياتي عفاف الهدى..

----------


## Princess

ياهلا بالجميع
ياهلا وغلا بأهل ديرتي ام الحمام  :bigsmile: 
وياهلا بأهالي كل موقع بالقطيف الحبيبه  :in_love: 
وآهالي المدينه
والعراق
و البحرين
وكل مكان...
نورتو العمر كله ان شالله.. 
 :rolleyes:  
دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## looovely

ســـــلام,, 
            كيف الاعضاء الحلوين,,شو أخبارك خيتو عفاف
                ولله موووووضوعك كشخة قريت من
           أول صفحة لزين آخر شي ,,تعببببببببببت,, :nosweat: 
             وشفت ناس واجد شكلي أعرفهم,,
 واستغربت من أعمار أعضاء  معانا ماتوقعة في ناس ,,
 أعمارهم كذا أتوقعتهم أكبر من كذا,,ما شاء اللهعليهم,,          جرررررريح الرووووووح  صدته  :wink: طلع من المحدود :kaseh:  ههههههههه,, اني اعرف شبر شبر بالمحدود :atkal: ,, أكيد اعرفه :sila: ,,
               أقصد يمكن كان جارنه :huuh:  
         المهم اني عرفت عن نفسي قبل,,22 قطيفيه 
              والنعم,, :wink:  وهلا بجميع الأعضاء وشرفو المنتدى
                      تحيـــاتي,,looovely

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جوري
يا هلا فيش وفي اهل ام الحمام
اميرة 
يسلم لي تواجدش في صفحتي 
لوفلي
تسلمي على التواجد الحلو هون

----------


## عرش الجمال

هههههههههههههههههه
 الموضوع حلو حيل بس انا ماراح اقول الكم شي عني الا شي واحد بس  



(انا من الاحساء)

عرش الجمال

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

ياهلا والله بكل الأعضاااء
شرفتووونا ونورتووونا
شكريااات خيتووو عفاف على مواضيعكـ المميزة 
موفقين يااارب

----------


## عاشق العسكري

الوقع:

أهلين أنا من القطيف(المجيدية) ومن سنابس السعودية 

العمر:

15 سنة و شهرين و 13يوم وكم ساعة
مشكورة على الطرح 
تحياتي...

----------


## jod

أن شاء كلنا أخوان وأخوات وحتى لو لم تلدنا أم واحدة وفصلتنا الحواجز في دارنا شبكة الناصرة نلتقي 
أنا من سنابس السعودية ومتزوجة والآن في تاروت وأن ثلاثينية يعني أني أمكم وأختكم الكبيرة الله يحفظكم

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تشرفنا بالجميـــــــــــــــع خواتي

----------


## عازفة الكيبورد

هـــــــــــــــــاااي
انا من الاحساء وبالتحديد الراشدية 
وعمري 18 ولا قبلوني في الجامعه

----------


## مرت سنة

هلا الله

هلا بيك 

انا عمري 17 
سكن في تاروت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياهلا في الحبايب 
نورتوا المكان

----------


## التوبي

*أرحـبُ بالأخوان والأخواتي*
 

*هوايتي الشعر والقصيدُ صفاتي*
 

*عنواني الأسم والقطيف بـلادنـا*
 

*والعـمـر أربـع كـررالعـشراتي*
 

*شكراً لصاحبة الموضوع*

----------


## أنين الروح

مرحبا

أنا من صفوى الحبيبه  :rolleyes: 

وعمي 15 سنه  :embarrest: 



يسلموو على الموضوع الرائع

تحياتي

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

تشرفنــــــــــــــــا بالجميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## أسرار الليل

> هلا والله بكل اهالي وقرى القطيف
> 
> واني عن نفسي عمري( 16) من القديح وساكنة بالناصرة 
> وشكرا خيتو على الموضوع مرة عجبتني السالفة 
> وبالنسبة لاختي اسرار عادي الكبير بالعقل مو بالعمر والمفروض ما تستحي من عمرش  
> تقبلوا مروري 
> 
> أختكم :أحلى ضحكة



ولا تزعلــي خيووهـ ..
أنــي أسرار الليل ..
من العوامـيهـ جنب البقالهـ الفلانيهـ هع ..
عمــري 14 سنـهـ .. أنـي وسجينهـ الآهات .. وملكة الغرام ..
..
مآشاء الله ,, آهالي السنابس كثــار اللهم زد وبآركـ ..
وياهلا بيهم ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا وسهلا فيكم معانا 
البيت بيتكم

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

مرحباااا للجميع 
أنا توني شفت الموضوع .. متأخره مووو  :wacko: 
ودخلت وقرأت كل المشاركات والردود  :wink: 
حتى أتعرف على الجميع ..
فاضيه ..  :weird: 
وعندي صبر أيوب  :cool:  
لا أطول عليكم 
أنا من القديح ولي الفخر  :bigsmile: 
وساكنه في الناصره ..
العمر : اممممممممممم يعني لازم أقول ؟؟
طيب بقول بس لا أحد ينحاااااش .. 







أنا أكبر من أخوي بسنه ونص ..
ههههههههههههه
أن شاء الله بس وفيت  :embarrest: 
والشكر لكِ أختي :: عفاف الهدى
للموضوع الرائع 
وأهلا وسهلا بالجميع ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا هلا باعضاء المنتدى الغالي المبارك

ويا هلا بنات صفوى ( كل ما ليهم يزيدوا ) اللهم زد وبارك 

خيتو ايلول 

خيتو لهلو  

خيتو أنين الروح 

واني عوامية صفوانية 

هههههه احصائية صفوانية لمنتدى الناصرة هههههههه 

يسلمو

----------


## غزال المدينة

هااااي لكل الأعضاء المتواجدين 

غزال المدينة  >>> عاد واضح من الإسم اني من أهل المدينة المنورة 

وعمري زين مو بكبير ولا صغير متوسط 

عمري   19 سنة والحمد لله 

كل التحايا لكم وباقات الوفاء 

غــــــــــزال الــــــــــمـــــــديــــــــــــنــــــــة......  ......

----------


## همس الحبيب

تعبت واني اقرا الصفحات 
واااااااااااو كثيييير من أهل الاحساء هني 
أنا احم احم من الأحساء :in_love:  أصلي من القرى وسكنت المبرز وعشت فيها وانتقلت الآن للدمام (ماشاء الله متنقله :amuse:  )..
وعندي حبااااايب في القطيف وصفوى فديتهم ...
عمري في هالشهر الفضيل باكمل 24 سنه 
العمر كله ان شاء الله :in_love:  ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بالحبايب يا هلا

----------


## عيني يابحر

انا عوامي لاصل وفتخر وساكن الناصره من 25سنه
والعمر طول الله اعماركم 32

----------


## كبرياء الوردة

عمري 18 

من أراضي القطيف

----------


## نور المرتضى

بسم الله رحمن الرحيم

أنا من العوامية  الحبيبة

عمري (18)

يسلموو على الموضوع

----------


## نبض قلب

*أني من القديح وعمري 15 سنهـ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بجماعة الخير 
منورين هالصرح الكبير

----------


## معنى الروح

*أنا من القمر*
*وعمري واحد*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا فيش

----------


## ذو الفقار2

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
_اختي في الله اهنيك واهني كل مؤمن ومؤمنة بقضاء شهر الرحمة على خير_ 
_وانا عمري 19 وانا من المدينة المنورة_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا بأهل المدينه
وكل عام وانت بألف خير

----------


## أموله

:kaseh: هـــع هــــع انا مـــ،،ن القطيف وعمـــ،،ري 10 سنــــواااات 

تحياتـــو 

(امــــوله )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا ببنت القطيف
والعمر كله للغاليين الحليوين

----------


## المهمومه

مشكور خيتو عالموضوع الحلو
واللي يخلينا نتعرف على بعض اكثر

انا عمري 15  بدخل 16>>>>> العمر كله لي ولي اعضاء المنتدى  :bigsmile: 

وانا من الاحساء

----------


## المهمومه

مشكور خيتو عالموضوع الحلو
واللي يخلينا نتعرف على بعض اكثر

انا عمري 15 بدخل 16>>>>> العمر كله لي ولي اعضاء المنتدى  :bigsmile: 

وانا من الاحساء ( المنيزله )

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا باهل الحسا
انستوا وشرفتوا
والعمر للحلوين

----------


## abbaso0oh

السلام عليكم .............العمر كله على كل الاعضاء انشالله
اعرفكم انا من المدينة المنورة وبالتحديد حي العوالي وعمري 21 سنة 


تحياتي لكم

...abbaso0oh...

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيد سعيد
وياهلا باهل طيبه
والعمر كله ان شاء الله

----------


## معنى الروح

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## أموله

مشكوره وماتقصري العمر لكل اعضاء المنتدى انشاءالله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيدكم مبارك

----------


## بيسان

20 من قطيفنا الحبييبه

: )


ومتباركين بالعيد

----------


## فضايل القطيف

الله يهديك بس الحين بتعرفيني ان كنت قربيتك من عمري وبلدي

على العموم انا من الدبابية وعمري 33 وساكنة مع زوجي في حي الامام الرضا"ع"

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بيسان 
اهلا وسهلا 
بس ما ادري ليش 
افتكرتش اكبر

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فضايل
 العمر كله للحلوين
والله يسهل عليش بوقتش

----------


## دانة سيهات

عمري 17

من سيهااااااااااااااات

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا باهل سيهات
والعمر كله للحلوين
وعيد سعيد

----------


## بلسم لجروح

السلام عليكم ..
انا من قرية من قرى القطيف الحبيبه 
وعمري 16 سنة .
العمركله الي والى عضاء المنتدى الحبيب 
تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش 
بينـــــــــــــــــــــــا

----------


## إيقآعآت قلب

يووه الصراحه الموضوووع مره حليووووو  :bigsmile: 

عمري مابقووله خلوني صعنوووته أستحي أقوووله 
<<~ الله يالخجل بس :toung: 

امززح الخجل طلع الأمس دراازن يعني ماعندي الحين شيء اسمه خجل لين مانعبي نشتري ليناا من اي محل 
الموووهم

اني من القطيف وبالتحديد النـــآصرهـ[ب]
وعمري تحت الـ20 
<<~آخر العنقوووود في البنااات الله عليي بس :noworry: 

ومشكوورة عفاف على موضووووعش

يعطيش العافيه

----------


## دموع ألم

*انا صغير في العمررر عمري 11*

*ومن العوامية*


*اوساكن في العوامية في الجميمه*

----------


## سكنات الشهد

حبيبتي عفاف احنا نتعارف عادي بس اشحق تبين العمر 

قريت الردود جميعها وشعرت اني كبيرة جدا

لو كانت الدنيا دنيا كان ولدي في عمر شبل الطفوف 

المهم==انا من العوامية 

اسكن سيهات 

عمري 32سنة الله يطول عمرش

----------


## صبا نجد

*مشكووووووورة خيتو*

*انا عمري 15سنة*

*من الأحساااااااء   الله يطول بعمااااااااااركم جميعاً*

----------


## معصومه

سلام
أني :embarrest: أصلي من القلعه 
ساكنه في الناصره 
وعمري فوق 15 قريب 20

وتقبلوني  :rolleyes:  توني جديده
على المنتدى الحلو 



thank you

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

من دولة كويت 
انا عمري 17 وعيد ميلادي شهر 1 ويوم 22
الي يبي يجيب هديه علشان  :wink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ايقاعات قلب
العمر كله وليش تخجلي عادي
اهلا وسهلا فيش بينا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

دموع الم
وصار عندنا مجموعه كبيره في سنك
واهلا وسهلا بالعواوومه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سكنات الشهد

غناتي كبيره بعقلش وافكارش واخلاقش ان شاء الله
و ش حلاة العزوبيه غناتي 
والأرزاق بيد الله
بس تعالي عندنا جماعه زينه في مثل عمرش يالغاليه 
وحياش بينا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا صبوي
والعمر كله الش

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش معصومة
والعمر كله للحلويين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ابو فاضل 
اهلا باهل الكويت

----------


## ابوفاضل الفضلي

هلا فيج وبكل بالمنتدى

----------


## الحب خالد فيني

مرحبا اسمي الحب خالد فيني من الاحساء بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه عمري 23 سنه ووووبس

----------


## وقت الوداع

هلا وغلا
اني من العوامية وعمري عشرين سنة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بأهل الحساء
والعمر قريب من عمري شوي
والعمر كله ان شاء الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا ببنات العوامية 

والعمر للحلوات ان شاء الله

----------


## الحب خالد فيني

شكرا لك

----------


## عاشقه الرحمان

بسمه تعالى 
ياهلا فيكم جميعاً وعقبال العمر كله إن شاء الله
أني من القطيف المدني وعمري 22 سنه وعقبال
العمر كله لي ولكم إن شاء الله  
عاشقه الرحمان :wink:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بأهل المدني
والعمر للغاليين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

يامرحبا بأعضائنا الحبوبييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## THE LOoRD

*يسلمووووو خيتووو عفاف الهدى عالطرح*
*اما انا عمري كم امممممممممممم*
*عمري 21 وخمسة اشهر* 
*طبعا من القطيف* 
*ام الحمام*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيك

----------


## أريج الروح

أني من الجبلة

----------


## حرم السيد

ليش هالفضايح لوووووول  

خلو الطبئ مستوووور !!!  

من القطيف و عمري 21 و مغتربه للاسف !  :sad2:   

ابوفاضل .. مواليد برج الدلو  ! < ويش دخل البرج ما ادري  
<< بخترع سالفة الابراج بالموضوع خخخخخخخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم

----------


## نبض الحياه

دوووووووما مبدعه خيه عفاف الهدى اهنئك بمواضيعك الممتعه
ام اناااااا يمكن اكون بعيده عنكم بس انشالله اكون قريبه من قلوبكم الطاهره انااااااا من الخبر وعمري 23 :embarrest:  :bigsmile: 
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلمو نبوضه
انت المبدعه بمشاركاتش الحلوه
وعندنا جماعه من الخبر كمان
اهلا وسهلا فيكي بينا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيك اخي الكريم
بس ما عرفنا القلنسوه فين بالضبط

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا 
بس ما عرفنا الى الحين من اي بلد عربي انت

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيك من اي بقعة كنت 
انت بين اهلك وناسك

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يا اختي 
السيد احمد ببساطة 
اسرائيلي

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله يكون في عونكم

----------


## آهات أنثى

هلا وغلا بيش عفاف الهدى  والعمر كله ان شاء الله
اني عضوة جديده بنضم معاكم .
من القطيف من الاسويشه وساكنه با المحدود  .عمري 20 سنه.. العمر لينا ولكل العضوات.
اتشرفت بنضمامي معاكم ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا فيش اخت اهات 
والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

مراحب بجميع الأعضااااااء
.>>> لا زم أسير خخخ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين ريمو 

والعمر كله للحلويين 
بالنسبة الى القطيف هي بلاد الشيعه بالسعوديه ومن 
مناطق القطيف السنابس وتاروت والناصره ووو
يعني احنا عندنا الناصره كمان مو بس انتو

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

استأذن الأخت عفاف الهدى بالرد على الأخت ريمو
نحن هنا الأغلبية من الموالين لأهل البيت عليهم السلام
ويوجد القليل من أخواننا من أهل السنة والجماعة
ولا بأس بتواجدهم بيننا حيث نحن أخوة في الإسلام
ولا يوجد أي أحد من الديانات الأخرى على حد علمي
لكننا لا نمانع أبدا من تواجدهم هنا بل على العكس يستفيد كل منا من الآخر
على شرط عدم التطرق إلى الفتن سواء كانت طائفية أو بين الديانات الأخرى أو غيرها
وهنا نحن نرحب بكل عضو من جميع الديانات
ومرحبا ألف بالجميع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ريمو اختي
ما قصرت اختي اللؤلؤ المكنون 
عطتش الرد الوافي

----------


## مودة

أنا من القديح وعمري 34 سنة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياهلا بالموده معانا 
والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*هلا اختي عفاف فكككرهـ اكثر من رائعهـ تسلم الأنامل الذهبيهـ* 

*وانــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي* 

*من القطيف (ام الحمام)*

*وعمري 12*
*يعطيك العافيه خيتتو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاشقة المستحيل 

اهلا وسهلا في بنوتتنا الحلوه
واهلا بأهالي ام الحمام

----------


## 7mammah

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عاد تصدقي معلمتي عفاف نادر اجي لقسمش* 

*بس صدفه شفت موضوع اباسمي من شويا * 

*ورديت على الموضوع وقلت اجي لموضوعش هذا*

*موضوعش هذا جميل معلمتي وتستحقي التقييم عليه* 

*حبيت بس اسلم عليش هني قبل مادام دشيت لقسمش*

*الله يسعدش يارب معلمه ويحفظش*

*أنين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش انونه بأي وقت 
المكان مكانش
واسعدني تواجدش بصفحتي 
ويسلموا حبابه على التقييم

----------


## أبو سلطان

السلام عليكم

أولا أشكركِ أختي الكريمة عفاف الهدى على هالموضوع المتجدد و هالفكرة الجميلة لأني أحد الناس اللي مثلكِ أكره أن أعيش بين جيراني غريب، أحب أعرف دائما مَن هم حولي 

أنا ممكن تعتبروني أبوكم أو حتى جدكم لأني أكبركم عمرا و عمري بالهجري طلع على السبعين و الحمد لله و بالميلادي حول السبعين و لا زلت أتمتع بصحة جيدة، فـ 1000 شكر لرب العالمين  :bigsmile: 

قطيفي الأصل من أم و لا كل الأمهات قديحية و أب من باب الشمال الله يرحمهم جميع و مولدي نخل إسمه الجفرة زرته آخر مرة قبل سنتين و لقيت حالته تبكي من شدة الإهمال يقع بين نخل المسافري و البشري اللي هو - أصلنا - الله يرحمهم جميع و عين الرواسية تلك العين اللي كانت تسقي كل الدنيا بمائها العذب الوفير

و بالتالي طلعت أنا بحاري - باب شمالي و أنعم بالجميع

لكني الآن أسكن و عائلتي في الإمارات 

تشكيلة حلوة

و بالتالي و بالفعل صار هالمنتدى الجميل International يجمع ناس من كل الدنيا و كل الإتجاهات 

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا بابو سلطان 
اب فاضل ومحترم
واني كمان امي بحارية واني سنابسية 
اهلا وسهلا فيك وين ما كنت 
والعمر كله ان شاء الله في خدمة الرحمن

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اني من القطيقف أم الحمام العمر خليهاا على الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش مناي حبيبتي 

والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## سما الآهات

_مشكورين على الموضوع المميز_
_اني اولاًانثى لان الكل يعاملني على اني ولد_
_ومكتوب على جنب أنثى_
_اني نص نص الوالد قديحي والوالدة عوامية_
_عمري في العشرينيات_

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
اني من القطيف تحت سوووق الخمييس معروووفه
بس مقيمه في الجبيل بحكم عمل زوجي صار لي 25 سنه
انزل البلد خميس وجمعه والاجازات  انسيت عمري 44 سنه
اكيد بتقولو    ول اكبر وحده فينا يالله كلكم بناتي واحبكم 
الله يعطيكم العافيه وطولة العمر

----------


## عاشقة نزار

انا اصلي من الأحساء 

ساكنه بالدمام (حي العنود)

عمري 19 سنه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفارس الأبيض
اهلا فيش يالغالية 
بس صحيح اسمش يدل على المذكر 
والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ام غدير 
كلش شباب وحيوية 
اختنا الكبيرة 
واهلا وسهلا فيش بينا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاشقة نزار 
اهلا وسهلا فيش بينا 
والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## سحر الكلمات

يالله يالله 

سوو طريق تغطوا ياحريم 

السلام عليكم ..............

أنـــــا من القطيف تركيا 

وعمري مثل عمر أبـــو سلطان بس أصغر بسنة ( 69 سنة مع الشغل والنفاس )

والحمد لله أتمتع بصحة جيدة جداً 


أسوي رياضة المشي دائماً مع أحفادي 

والعمر كله للجميع يارب 

والله يطول في أعماركم

----------


## أحساس طفله

هااي
أنا جديده


أنا من القديح والعمر خليه لله
يسلموو ع المو ضوع الحلوو
سلااام

----------


## almiskeen

ان عمرك وقتك الذي انت فيه (الأمام علي)
ان ماضي عمرك اجل . وآتيه امل. والوقت عمل(الأمام علي)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سحر الكلمات

اهلا و سهلا فيك اخوي 

يعطيك العافية 

شباب الله يعافيك 
والعمر كله في خدمة الرحمن

----------


## عفاف الهدى

احساس طفلة 
اهلا وسهلا باهالي القديح

----------


## عفاف الهدى

المسكين 
عطرت متصفحي بكلام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام 
بس وين 

عمرك ومن وين انت

----------


## آآآلرومنسيه

*العمر: 15*
*من : القلعه*
*و آخر العنقود الله يخليني الى اهلي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياهلا باهالي القلعه
الله يخليش لاهلش
بالغين في عروس

----------


## علي عبد الباري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
وعجل لوليك الفرج

موضوع حلو واعجبني بصراحة

انا علي من العراق

ساكن في البصرة

 العمر 22سنه 

تحياتيييييييي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا بيك علاوي بينا 
اخ كريم 
والعمر كله

----------


## عبدالحليم

انا انسان طيب اعيش في زمن الوحوش من الضفه وعمري 25

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يسلمك منهم يا طيب 
والعمر للحلوين 
وان شاء الله 
الله يفرجها عليكم 
وتتحرر ارض القدس يا رب

----------


## النيزك

اسمي حسن ابوبشير العمر ممنوع هههههههههه لالالالالا انا من البحاري ساكن في حي الحسين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيك يا بو بشير 
والبحاري ديرة هلي واحبابي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*أهلا بك أخي الكريم و لد ديرتي النيزك و العمر كله إن شاء الله بالصحة و العافية*

*و أنا اليوم بالميلادي أدخل الـ 69 و بالهجري بعد 7 أيام أدخل الـ 71*

*و الحمد لله على الصحة و السلامة*

----------


## قمر القطيف

*امي من سيهات وابوي من القطيف(كوكتيل)*
*يعني قطيفة وافتخر*
*من سكان تركية*
*عمري 30 سنه* 
*وبس*
*تحياتي*

----------


## طلال المولد

انا  من  المدينة  المنورة  ماني  من  عندكم  بالشرقية   اهم شي  اتمني  انكم  تزورونا بالمدينة     عمري     25   سنة  العمر كلة  يا طلووووووووووول

----------


## أموله

مممم دخلت هآالموضووع قبل <~~ لقآفه نعرف حآلنآ مره تآنيه .. هع هع 


اني ..... عمري 10 سنوآت من القطيف عآيشه بسيهآت

----------


## احلى توته

امممممممممممممممم،،،
الظاهر اني اتاخرت واااااااااااااجد
بس توي شااايفه الموضوع 
او قريت الفضاايح
 :wink: 
المهـــــــــم،،،
عمــــري: 15 سنة
امي عواميه وابوي قطيفي<<كوكتيل>>
اصلي من القطيف<<الخااامسه
ساكنه في الشاطيء
يسلــــــــمو ع الموضوع
تقبلي مررروي
ـتحياااتيـ
ـتوتهـ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا بالاخوان والأخوات
والعمر كله ان شاء الله في طاعة الرحمن

----------


## شرفة القمر

البحر


21

تحياتي ..

----------


## اشراقة الماضى

الدمام 22

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم جميع

----------


## شموخ كبريائي

_يسلموو عفاف_ 

_عمري 14 احم احم_ 

_من البحرين_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا بأهل البحرين
والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*مرررررررررررررحب* 

*كبرنا     .. بكتب من جديد* 

*يعني صرت 16  واربع شهووور* 




*طبعا معروف* 



*حســـآآويه* 


*>>> رزت فيس*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا فيش يالمشاكسه 
والعمر كله في طاعة الرحمن

----------


## شمعة ذايبة

أني منـ القطيفـ وتحديدا (( القديح ))
وعمري عمر الزهور

----------


## غبار الملائكه

*عمري 19 بكمل العشرين قريبا ساكنه بالمبرز في حي النزهه* 

*              ارحب بالكل..*

----------


## fofe

عمري 12 و 3 شهوور  :amuse: 

البحرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا في الجميع

----------


## عاشقة الفل

أني من القديح وساكنة في الناصرة(د) وعمري 18 سنة

----------


## عنيده

كثروا اهل الخير اهل البحرين ..


يا هلا و الله .. 

يعطيكم العافيه .. 

تحياتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عاشفة الفل 
هلا بيش

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

اني عمري 15 :)

من البحرين وبالتحديد المحرق :)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## $ خوخه $

اني عمري 16..

من القطيف (القلعه)..

.......

يسلمو على الموضوووع الرائع..

تحياتي لك..

$خوخه $ :in_love:

----------


## $ روز $

أني عمري 16 سنة ...

من القطيف ( القلعة ) ..

و ميرسي على الموضوع الحلووو ..

تحياتي ..  $ روز $

----------


## عفاف الهدى

خوخه

روز

اهلا وسهلا فيكم معانا

----------


## أموله

اني عمري 11

من القطيف عايشه بسيهات 

شكرا خيتو عفاف ع الموضوع

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا اموله
بجد ما توقعتش بنوته كتكوته
عطيتش سن اكبر 
عالعموم اهلا وسهلا فيش
والعمر كله حلو ان شاء الله

----------


## مكسيم

مشكورة اختي عفاف الهدى ع الموضوع الرائع 
انا من القديح وعمري 17

العفو 
العمر كله

----------


## أموله

> اهلا اموله
> 
> اهلا بك ياغلا 
> بجد ما توقعتش بنوته كتكوته
> عطيتش سن اكبر 
> 
> خخخ << كشخه يعني تصرفاتي كأني كبيره 
> عالعموم اهلا وسهلا فيش
> 
> ...



لنا جميعاً

----------


## علوكه

_اما انا_ 
_اترك لكم توقعات_ 
_بلدي؟؟؟_
_عمري ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيك من اي بلد كنت

----------


## علوكه

> اهلا وسهلا فيك من اي بلد كنت



 

_هلا وغلا_ 
_احرجتيني بلطفك_ 
_اختي عفاف_ 
_بلدي .....الاحساء_
_عمري.....24_
_ومشكوره اختي عفاف_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

العفو اخوك 
واهلا وسهلا بأهالي الأحساء
والعمر كله في طاعة الرحمن

----------


## فديدتني عربجيه

*حيو*

*عمري 20 ومن الكويكب* 

*جمب السويشه* 

*حيوو*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش
والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الورد*
*أني من القطيف*
*وعمري15سنــــــــــــــه*
*تحياتو..سمورهــ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هلاا


عمري : 11 سنـــة


دولتي: العواامية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا فيش

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

اني عمري(99 )وعن قريب داخله ال100 <<<ولل دزتها والقبر هع  
واني من القطيف 
اي بعد 
عندي اهني بالمنتدى اعرفهم 
اعرف 
دموع حائره 
و 
قطعه سكر  
و 
حكايه حب <<حشى كل اعضاء المنتدى تعرفهم
ههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا و سهلا فيش زهوره

والعمر كله للحلوين

----------


## زهرة الفردوس.

اي عمر بقى 100 ههه

----------


## النظره البريئه

عمري
19
واني من لقديح

----------


## خانقة العبرة

_انا من الدمام_ 
_عمري 19سنه_
_مع تحياتي_
_خانقه العبره_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا بالحبايب

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

يآهلآ والله فيش أختي الغاليه .. 
. 
تسلمِ ع الموضوع الرآئع 
رعآكـِ الرحمن 
. 
أنآ عمري 20 
ومن سكآن قرى القطيف أسمهآ السآبق ( أم لملوم .. 
أسمهآ الحالي .. يالله المجهود عليكم انكم تبحثو عليه 
. 
موفقين 
مشآعل لآتنطفئ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا بمشاعل 
والله اول مره اسمع بهالأسم 
بس اهلا وسهلا فيش من وين ما كنت

----------


## جروح الهوى

هاااااااااااااي 
كيفكم ان شاء الله تمام 
اني عمري 15 سنه من العراق احب اتواصل معكم

----------


## علي pt

ومن سكآن قرى القطيف أسمهآ السآبق ( أم لملوم .. 
أسمهآ الحالي .. يالله المجهود عليكم انكم تبحثو عليه 
. 
موفقين 
مشآعل لآتنطفئ[/quote]


ياهلا فيش أخت مشاعل ،،

حيا الله أهل الجارودية ،، صح لو لا !!

حياكم الله بمنتداكم ~ الأخت عفاف تقوم بالواجب

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

هلآ والله فيكـ أبو حسين ّ

صح لسآنكـ أخوي

~ الج ـاروديه ~

والله يعطيهآ العافيه أخ ـت عفآف مآتقصر الخ ـير والبركه فيهآ

.

بوركتم

----------


## نور الهدايه

السلام عليكم
اخباكم ان شاء الله بخير



انا من الاحساء
من القرية الشعبة

والعمري 24 السنه


تقبلي مرورك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا بأهل الحسا

----------


## حلاالكون

أنا من القلعه وساكنه في المجديه
هـــــــــــلاوالله فيكم جميعآ
عمري \18

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش حبيبتي
أنستي وشرفتي

----------


## عنيده

_يا هلا و الله فيكم جميعاا .. 

يعطيكم ربي اف عافيه .. 

بالتوووفيق .._

----------


## كعبة العاشقين

هلا وسهلا بيكم انا من القديح  وووعمريyears 20
                             تحياتي لكم
                             كعبة العاشقين

----------


## ابو فواز

اخكوكم ابو فواز من بريطانيا عمري 32 شكلي اكبر واحد بالموقع                                                             والعمر كله للجميع

----------


## عوامي مغترب

مرررحب

جيتكم 

انا من العواميه وعمري (20)
وحاليا سااكن بـــusa .ks

وماحنا رااجعين الا بالشهااده

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورين عالمرور 
واهلا وسهلا فيكم 
واخوي ابو فواز لا والله معانا البابا ابو طارق 
وعمو ابو سلطان اكبر منك 
اخوي عوامي 
شد حيلك وتعال بالشهاده

----------


## دلال بنت دلع

عمري 17
ساكنه في الاحساء في منطقة الهفوف :kaseh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش خيو

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اهلا وسهلا بيكم جميعا 

شرفتونا..

والعمر كله

----------


## نُون

مُقبلة على العشرون عام !!!


الأحساء ..

----------


## علاء السعدي

انا عمري 32 سنة ومن العراق_بغداد وارجو ان تتقبلوني صديق جديد

----------


## النظره البريئه

ياهلا فيكم جميعاا
موفقين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم جميع

----------


## رضيو

العمر 18 سنة 

من القطيف - القلعة 

ساكن في الناصرة د

----------


## العظم الناري

أني أصلي من قديحي

بس ساكن بالناصرة 



عمري 13   1 ربيع الثاني اكمل 14

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

ياهلا فيكم 

اقامه سعيده

----------


## النظره البريئه

اهلا فيكم 
ان شاء الله تقضون وقت ممتع
وفقكم الله

----------


## اسيرة شوق

من العوواامية وساكنه فيها

عمـري 11 دااخلهـ 12

ههه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا فيش

----------


## النظره البريئه

اسيره عطيتش عمر 15 او 16
العمر كلو  غاليتي
ربي يحفظك

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

أني بصراحة أبوي من القديح وأمي من العوامية وأني ساكنة في الناصرة 
عمري ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ما راح أقوووووول  :bleh:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش

----------


## صوت الالم

تسلمي غاليتي 

على هالموضوع الجميل

انا عمري 20

من الخامسة

مع تحياتي

للجميع

----------


## مربووش

عمري 17 
وساكن في الناصره
وأصلي قديحي :bigsmile:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيكم

----------


## عنيده

راح اقول مره ثانيه .. 

انا من البحرين و 

عمري 17 سنه .. 

بالتوووفيق ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحفظكم ويهنيكم بشبابكم 
والعمر كلووووو
واهلا وسهلا فيكم

نتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## SMASTAQ

اعزائ واحبابي انا من نبض قلوبكم 

          واسكن بفؤدكم

                              وانتم بروحي



                                              وانا اقيم با الناصره

وعمري 35 سنه


                وانا من العواميه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيك بينا

----------


## سيناريو

موفقين جميعاً وأهلاً وسهلاً فيكم كلكم 
البيت بيتكم

----------


## النظره البريئه

ربي يحفظكم ويهنيكم بشبابكم 
والعمر كلووووو
واهلا وسهلا فيكم

نتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## حامي الشريعة

انا عمري 23 سنة 
من العوامية 
ساكن حاليا في جدة إلى ان اخلص دراستي 
,ارجع بلدي الحبيبة العوامية

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-25-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا هلا فيك اخونا حامي

موفق في دراستك

وان شاء الله ترد مكلل بالنجاح

اخ فاضل بيننا

يلا ورينا صولاتك وجولاتك هون*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*woOow*

*قديم الموضوع بس حلوو* 


*يلا عمري 18* 

*مع اني كاتبه عمري  من 3 سنوات* 

*تحيااااتي لكم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_يا هلا فيش خيو 
وكبرتي يالغالية 
موفقة غناتي_

----------


## وردة الكميليا

*هلووو عفوفه 
أنا توني مكمله الـ18 وداخله الـ19 الشهر الي طاااف
وأنا من قرية >>>التوبي الحبيبه<<*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*يا هلا وسهلة فيش بينا 
والعمر كله للحبايب*

----------


## التوبي

*الاسمُ يحملُ بلدتي ومكاني

وأخوكمُّ مولود منذو زماني

لكنّي دوماً أكون مقدّدراَ

ومن عادتي أحترمُ الاخواني

(القطيف)

موضوع رائع
*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا في ولد التوبي 

العمر كله اخووك

----------

